# Ladies, Does Size Matter?



## MAJDEATH

Is it the size if the boat or the motion of the ocean? Does post-pregnancy make a difference in preference? And if your partner has really good "other natural tools", does P size matter as much?


----------



## Bibi1031

Yes, it matters. The motion in the ocean matters just as much too. 

The whole package has to be good.


----------



## bkyln309

Maybe it matters if the person is super tiny. But honestly, I have had very well endowed men (very large) and I will say it actually was like being rammed over and over with a large object. For some reason, those gifted men because of their gift thought that was all there needed to be about the matter It just was not as enjoyable. I find an average size man with skills a much better lover.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

It matters. Too big, too small, girth, length, overall look. But what is best and most preferential for each woman will be different so don't worry so much about what other people think, it's what your partner thinks that matters. If she likes your size and shape then you're good, no matter what another woman would like or not like.


----------



## UMP

Whatever ones size is, what really matters is your confidence in what you do have.


----------



## just got it 55

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> It matters. Too big, too small, girth, length, overall look. But what is best and most preferential for each woman will be different so don't worry so much about what other people think, it's what your partner thinks that matters. If she likes your size and shape then you're good, no matter what another woman would like or not like.


Always go out with or marry a girl with small hands 

That way she will think you have a big one :smile2:

55


----------



## sixty-eight

bkyln309 said:


> Maybe it matters if the person is super tiny. But honestly, I have had very well endowed men (very large) and I will say it actually was like being rammed over and over with a large object. For some reason, those gifted men because of their gift thought that was all there needed to be about the matter It just was not as enjoyable. I find an average size man with skills a much better lover.


:iagree:


----------



## karole

Yes!


----------



## JoeHenderson

This is a question that is asked over and over again on all sorts of sites, and yet I'm always curious to hear the different perspectives. I think I'm mostly at a place where I'm happy with what I have, but every once in a while my self-conscious adolescence creeps up. That said, every woman (or man) is entitled to their size preference. It's hard to control what turns us on anyway.


----------



## Amplexor

*Yup!*


----------



## MountainRunner

You'll get different answers from women depending upon the audience. I've witnessed it myself.


----------



## Heatherknows

Amplexor said:


> *Yup!*


Why Amp you're sooooooo good looking. >


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
If you go to sex toy sites that mostly cater to women, you will find that the most popular products are fairly average sized.


----------



## MAJDEATH

I've noticed the toys my wife owns are slightly smaller than me in length.


----------



## hotshotdot

Too big has been a problem for me in the past, painful isn't pleasurable. Small has only been a problem once, & it was because he was sooo small that I literally could hardly feel it & it kept falling out. Good thing he was good with his hands lol. That relationship didn't last long though. Others on the small side were just fine


----------



## Lila

Of course size matters. It's just another physical attribute that gets judged as attractive or not based on preferences.


----------



## Bibi1031

Heatherknows said:


> Why Amp you're sooooooo good looking. >


But only if they are ALL hundreds.:grin2:


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Amplexor said:


> *Yup!*


As you can see, it's the thickness that counts.


----------



## Chuck71

Bibi1031 said:


> But only if they are ALL hundreds.:grin2:


LOL .... My pop used to put 100 on top, bottom and 1's in the middle....


----------



## Dude007

I would think a small wanky would be embarrassing. I've always felt good about my size and I think to do certain moves you need a longer penis. The roadhouse move comes to mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> If you go to sex toy sites that mostly cater to women, you will find that the most popular products are fairly average sized.


Statistically speaking...the vast majority of men are "average"...no matter what you think you see in porn. 

Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.

Isn't the height of







in the Big "O"...(I feel this way anyhow)... when you get down to it...it's so much more than Size.. ..it's in HOW a man makes you feel, does he make you squirm, feeling lost in desire...

There are many couples, 7 + inch men, add some throbbing girth too ...ideal lovers, much experience...yet she may struggle to get there...maybe only by his tongue... 

Then women with Mr Averages who orgasm near every time ...I think we bow to the man who can bring us there.... if he's using his member.. all the more so!... we tend to worship that thing...I know I feel this way.


----------



## Woodchuck

I am a breakfast kind of guy....If a woman was kind enough to share her bed with me, I wanted to make an impression that got me invited to stay over for breakfast.....

I married a single mom, and always thought I was a little on the small size.....It was only after her second vaginal birth that sex became comfortable for her....

In reality, I am somewhat above average in girth, and we are a perfect fit. 

I think the physical match between two partners makes a great deal of difference...A partner who is girthy enough, and can just reach the cervix can be very pleasurable for most women....The same length but with a small diameter, may not provide adequate stimulation....And an overly large male can actually bruise his partners cervix...and just be painful.....I guess the perfect male would be girthy and long, but with enough technique to not inflict pain...On the other hand, if half of it never gets wet....whats the point....


----------



## chillymorn

you got what you got and there's no changing what you got. work on making them feel special and sexy and most of all appreciated then you have what they need and your good to go!


----------



## joannacroc

You asked size about post pregnancy. It's hard to say as I had a C section, so some of the elasticity you lose normally through vaginal birth might not come into play...first few times I had sex after recovering enough to get the all-clear from the doctor were painful, because your body doesn't produce as much lubricant so soon after birth. My ex was average and it was painful, because he didn't want to use lubricant. 

Before or after pregnancy, I will say a well proportioned man is a definite bonus - there were past boyfriends who were long but not thick enough, or the reverse, and while pleasurable, didn't feel as good to me. But all women are shaped differently and so it really depends on the woman. For me at least, leaving aside emotional stuff and just addressing sex, it's more about the chemistry, their overall attractiveness and their desire to please in bed than their size. Do they like the same things in bed? Are they open to guidance, vocal about their needs and a good communicator? So like the others have said, a guy who is well endowed but selfish is not going to be that attractive.


----------



## happy as a clam

Yes, size definitely matters. But so does the size of a woman's vajayjay, for that matter . For me personally, while girth is far more important than length, it really is a "total package" deal.

And yes, the motion of the ocean definitely makes a difference! But that's a given, right?

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

MAJDEATH said:


> I've noticed the toys my wife owns are slightly smaller than me in length.


Even an erect penis will have some "give" in it, especially in the head. Depending on the material used, I'd think most toys wouldn't have any at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chuck71

as they say on dating sites.... *headshot" 

and *rimshot*


----------



## amber74747474

MAJDEATH said:


> Is it the size if the boat or the motion of the ocean? Does post-pregnancy make a difference in preference? And if your partner has really good "other natural tools", does P size matter as much?


Motion is everything. I don't know about post pregnancy. Never had a child.


----------



## just got it 55

As Popeye said 

I am what I am

But I do get it done

55


----------



## EnjoliWoman

"Average" is best for me personally. I've had bigger and it could hurt - especially the cervix. And too much girth can be difficult to fit in and uncomfortable to accommodate. And I have given birth and the same was true both before and after. I've only come across one so small I wasn't sure if we were having sex yet or not lol


----------



## amber74747474

Woodchuck said:


> I am a breakfast kind of guy....If a woman was kind enough to share her bed with me, I wanted to make an impression that got me invited to stay over for breakfast.....
> 
> I married a single mom, and always thought I was a little on the small size.....It was only after her second vaginal birth that sex became comfortable for her....
> 
> In reality, I am somewhat above average in girth, and we are a perfect fit.
> 
> I think the physical match between two partners makes a great deal of difference...A partner who is girthy enough, and can just reach the cervix can be very pleasurable for most women....The same length but with a small diameter, may not provide adequate stimulation....And an overly large male can actually bruise his partners cervix...and just be painful.....I guess the perfect male would be girthy and long, but with enough technique to not inflict pain...On the other hand, if half of it never gets wet....whats the point....


If Half of it never gets wet what's the point. What do you mean?


----------



## amber74747474

joannacroc said:


> You asked size about post pregnancy. It's hard to say as I had a C section, so some of the elasticity you lose normally through vaginal birth might not come into play...first few times I had sex after recovering enough to get the all-clear from the doctor were painful, because your body doesn't produce as much lubricant so soon after birth. My ex was average and it was painful, because he didn't want to use lubricant.
> 
> Before or after pregnancy, I will say a well proportioned man is a definite bonus - there were past boyfriends who were long but not thick enough, or the reverse, and while pleasurable, didn't feel as good to me. But all women are shaped differently and so it really depends on the woman. For me at least, leaving aside emotional stuff and just addressing sex, it's more about the chemistry, their overall attractiveness and their desire to please in bed than their size. Do they like the same things in bed? Are they open to guidance, vocal about their needs and a good communicator? So like the others have said, a guy who is well endowed but selfish is not going to be that attractive.


Y didn't your husband want to use lube


----------



## amber74747474

The smallest penis made me feel the best I ever felt and I was amazed all I did was give him so direction and now he is the best. Blew my mind


----------



## just got it 55

amber74747474 said:


> The smallest penis made me feel the best I ever felt and I was amazed all I did was give him so direction and now he is the best. Blew my mind


amber you are a guy with a small peen right ?:wink2:


55


----------



## happy as a clam

Ok, I will sum this up in a few "clammish" words... 










YES. SIZE DOES MATTER. Length, girth, and width, ALONG with the Uber-sexy MOTION-OF-THE-OCEAN *matters.* A great deal.

*BUT SO DOES CHEMISTRY.*

IMHO, you CANNOT "fabricate" chemistry when none exists. Sure, you can go to marriage counseling (as I did), read the 5 Love Languages (as I did), attend Retrouvaille weekend seminars (as I did)... grasping desperately to "reconnect the spark"... (ask yourself HONESTLY... was it ever there to BEGIN WITH????) 

Or did you just "settle" for the checklist (as I did)... good family, good education, good provider, high-income provider, same religion, monogamous, "most likely to succeed" -- both from his private high-school Prep School as well as Columbia University, Lehigh University, and Harvard grad school classes... rug-sweep all the other "problems"???


----------



## joannacroc

amber74747474 said:


> Y didn't your husband want to use lube


I guess because he didn't care? When I asked him, he just said it was "icky" and he didn't think we needed it.


----------



## happy as a clam

*


amber74747474 said:



The smallest penis made me feel the best I ever felt

Click to expand...

*


amber74747474 said:


> and I was amazed all I did was give him so direction and now he is the best. Blew my mind


Well I beg to differ, but the smallest "peen" I ever felt.. felt to me, like... NOTHING!!!  (Ashamed to share my truth.)

This guy was Tom Selleck handsome, 6'4", 240 lbs, "Marlboro Man", rugged, virile Alpha male... horse-wrestler, Union job negotiater (no one f*cked with HIM on the job), sexy beyond belief... worn out jeans, boots, gym rat, upper body to rival Charles Atlas...UNTIL... the final un-clothing. I COULD NOT believe my eyes. This 40-year-old, sexy, virile male with a peen the size of a fourth-grader ...

How could the "fates" be so cruel???

(A lesson in Greek Mythology to be sure!)


----------



## just got it 55

happy why be ashamed we are what we are

55


----------



## happy as a clam

just got it 55 said:


> happy why be ashamed we are what we are
> 
> 55


No shame, 55. Simply answering the OP's original question... *"Laidies, Does Size Matter?"*

YES! Size matters (as long as he is a physical "fit" for me...)

*FAR BEYOND SIZE though is TECHNIQUE.* Does he f*ck you seven ways to Sunday?? Make you scream, cry out, beg for mercy, yet more, all at the same time??!

And conversely, does he MAKE LOVE to you TENDERLY, like you are a Vestal Virgin??? Does he wrap his strong arms around you and smother you in raw, unadulterated LOVE??? Both of you drowning in intimacy, vulnerability, the "real deal"?

My man does. *That's why I'm the only one for him and he's the only one for me.

It's animal. Primal. I can't resist him and he can't resist me. (Before others chime in about "active listening", it's ALL in a healthy way.)
*


----------



## just got it 55

Well the last two post make it clear to me

You could be hung and disappoint or you could be tiny and disappoint

or the other way around.

The point as it seems to me is to be matched physically If initial attraction is there 

and long as any guy is given the opportunity. 

That's all most would ask for.

Happy do you consider your self average V size? 

55


----------



## jorgegene

EnjoliWoman said:


> "Average" is best for me personally. I've had bigger and it could hurt - especially the cervix. And too much girth can be difficult to fit in and uncomfortable to accommodate. And I have given birth and the same was true both before and after. * I've only come across one so small I wasn't sure if we were having sex yet or not lol*


that's hilarious. and i have no trouble imagining true.


----------



## CuddleBug

For Mrs.CuddleBug, she'd rather have me in her than a sleeve or hollow strap on or vibrator.

She finds it odd and almost wrong for something else to be in her besides me.

I did buy a hollow strap on (9 inches), insertable 7.75 inches, to spice it up once in a while and same with the vibrator, but Mrs.CuddleBug would rather have me and nothing else.

I am 6 inches, so average, and nothing amazing or huge or anything.

Her favorite position is doggy style because I am not laying on top of her and she pounds me back hard while I do the same to her. I think I can get all 6 inches of me in her using that position as well.

So for Mrs.CuddleBug, its the connection, the oneness, the motion of the ocean. At least that's what she tells me. Maybe she'd think I would find her shallow if she wanted a huge penis?


----------



## jorgegene

just got it 55 said:


> Well the last two post make it clear to me
> 
> *You could be hung and disappoint or you could be tiny and disappoint
> 
> or the other way around.*
> 
> The point as it seems to me is to be matched physically If initial attraction is there
> 
> and long as any guy is given the opportunity.
> 
> That's all most would ask for.
> 
> Happy do you consider your self average V size?
> 
> 55


yes


----------



## happy as a clam

@CuddleBug...

I always appreciate your honesty.

My SO enjoys "taking me", "dominating me", making me "submit", having his "way" with me (rag-dolling).. Yet at the same time, he is tender, inquisitive, emotive, and a sweet, passionate, tender lover... And I am no light-weight in bed either... I know what I want, and I ask, suggest, DEMAND it. 

Does that make him any less masculine because he has a "tender" side?? H*ll to the NO!!


----------



## CuddleBug

:grin2: A little too honest at times.....:grin2:


----------



## Blondilocks

Penis' are like bras in that a woman has to try them on before buying.


----------



## Chuck71

happy as a clam said:


> No shame, 55. Simply answering the OP's original question... *"Laidies, Does Size Matter?"*
> 
> YES! Size matters (as long as he is a physical "fit" for me...)
> 
> *FAR BEYOND SIZE though is TECHNIQUE.* Does he f*ck you seven ways to Sunday?? Make you scream, cry out, beg for mercy, yet more, all at the same time??!
> 
> And conversely, does he MAKE LOVE to you TENDERLY, like you are a Vestal Virgin??? Does he wrap his strong arms around you and smother you in raw, unadulterated LOVE??? Both of you drowning in intimacy, vulnerability, the "real deal"?
> 
> My man does. *That's why I'm the only one for him and he's the only one for me.
> 
> It's animal. Primal. I can't resist him and he can't resist me. (Before others chime in about "active listening", it's ALL in a healthy way.)
> *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u96tYuv2Zk

Wonder if this has ever been a wedding song? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondilocks

"(Before others chime in about "active listening", it's ALL in a healthy way.)"

Tsk,tsk. Is Happy getting Snappy? You know what happens when Happy turns Snappy.


----------



## just got it 55

jorgegene said:


> yes


J how do you know happy has an average size V

Remember this is an anonymous forum >

55


----------



## Chuck71

Sometimes vaginal size does play a part..... College days, girl down the street from me.... 

5'3, maybe 100 lbs dripping wet, we hooked up after 2nd love and I split, 1994..... model looks,

We got it on.... I had to use more lube than a person trying to curb the aftermath of krokodil

"Oh baby your pinus is so big" Said to myself "No no... your vagina so small"

I swear I thought the "head" was in so tight it was going to explode. Painful.... to a degree yes...

Melodic movement yes.... thrust.... didn't want to break it.


----------



## jorgegene

just got it 55 said:


> J how do you know happy has an average size V
> 
> Remember this is an anonymous forum >
> 
> 55


*"You could be hung and disappoint or you could be tiny and disappoint

or the other way around."
*

the highlighted is what i was affirming my agreement with


----------



## just got it 55

Chuck71 said:


> Sometimes vaginal size does play a part..... College days, girl down the street from me....
> 
> 5'3, maybe 100 lbs dripping wet, we hooked up after 2nd love and I split, 1994..... model looks,
> 
> We got it on.... I had to use more lube than a person trying to curb the aftermath of krokodil
> 
> "Oh baby your pinus is so big" Said to myself "No no... your vagina so small"
> 
> I swear I thought the "head" was in so tight it was going to explode. Painful.... to a degree yes...
> 
> Melodic movement yes.... thrust.... didn't want to break it.


I tell my wife oh sweetie your so tight.....

Wonder what she's thinkin.:surprise:

55


----------



## just got it 55

jorgegene said:


> *"You could be hung and disappoint or you could be tiny and disappoint
> 
> or the other way around."
> *
> 
> the highlighted is what i was affirming my agreement with


Yeah I'd go with that too

55


----------



## JoeHenderson

Well, my wife says that she likes what I got, so I'll just take her word for it. As a way to spice things up, I did try a ribbed penis sleeve, but it was too uncomfortable. Perhaps wife and I are just a good fit. That's good enough for me.


----------



## LongWalk

Size matters, sure. And softness, too.


----------



## happy as a clam

Blondilocks said:


> "(Before others chime in about "active listening", it's ALL in a healthy way.)"
> 
> Tsk,tsk. Is Happy getting Snappy? You know what happens when Happy turns Snappy.


Not at all Blondi. Happy as can be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PreRaphaelite

Well, if size really did matter that much to a woman it would be pretty unfortunate, since most of us don't have enough length or the girth to elicit much admiration. And the minority of men that do would be having non-stop sex with myriads of women.


----------



## Cosmos

Not as much as intelligence...


----------



## arbitrator

*Most women, I feel are more than happy with us nominally sized guys! Nothing wrong about that!

But they are more especially fondest of all of us guys who can either involuntary lick our eyebrows or back behind our ears!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

the size of your emotional wellness matters most. followed by the size of your bank account. 


as far as just raw sex then everybody has preferences.


----------



## MAJDEATH

chillymorn said:


> the size of your emotional wellness matters most. followed by the *size of your bank account. *
> 
> 
> as far as just raw sex then everybody has preferences.


Gold digger!


----------



## just got it 55

On Netflix there is a documentary named 

UNHUNG HERO

Interesting stuff

55


----------



## Chuck71

Maybe hung will give way to a more 21st century term..... lynched?


----------



## MountainRunner

Saw a clip of Conan O'Brien interviewing Justin Theroux on his casting for the series "The Leftovers" and Conan stated that he had to ask because all the women on his staff were all "giddy" about his jogging scene and the very noticeable "bulge" in his sweatpants. Gotta admit that it is hard to believe women when they say "average is fine by me." when you see stuff like this, yes?


----------



## alte Dame

MountainRunner said:


> Saw a clip of Conan O'Brien interviewing Justin Theroux on his casting for the series "The Leftovers" and Conan stated that he had to ask because all the women on his staff were all "giddy" about his jogging scene and the very noticeable "bulge" in his sweatpants. Gotta admit that it is hard to believe women when they say "average is fine by me." when you see stuff like this, yes?


I think this reflects a fantasy of sorts. Yes, it's attractive, but if you actually 'tried' it, you might find that you just can't take it. Having a man ram into your cervix isn't fun. I think there are a lot of fantasies that people enjoy, but they don't really like those things in real life.


----------



## Anonymous07

alte Dame said:


> I think this reflects a fantasy of sorts. Yes, it's attractive, but if you actually 'tried' it, you might find that you just can't take it. Having a man ram into your cervix isn't fun. I think there are a lot of fantasies that people enjoy, but they don't really like those things in real life.


:iagree:

It's a fantasy. The idea seems nice, but I wouldn't want any more than my husband's size. It can be very uncomfortable if the guy is too big.


----------



## MountainRunner

So what is this..."fantasy" if I may ask?


----------



## sixty-eight

MountainRunner said:


> So what is this..."fantasy" if I may ask?



IMHO it's attached to the primal instinct in women to go after the alpha male. 

It's vaguely similar to men lusting after big boobs. It's about visual aesthetic, not practicality.

Also, erotica has emphasized the fictional correlation between exceptional pleasure and big ****s. ie: the bigger the ****, the better the experience. The man in a romance novel is almost always described as being hung, knows how to use it, and then they have off the charts sex and a Happily Ever After. In real life of course, male endowment and good in bed aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## aine

Size? It helps


----------



## Voltaire2013

aine said:


> Size? It helps


Folks at the end of the day we can't help OP. We all know, men and women alike that it's not what you have but what you do with it.

I'm slightly larger than average, but I learned to be be the best cunninglinguislt out there, for me. I'm happy with that. If she doesn't get off, that's on her, I know what I'm doing I've watched the Nina Hartley videos. I've had women ask me 'where did you learn THAT?' 

hes looking for blame, and I get that, been there. It's not the way to resolve things in the marriage. Be the best you. The rewards follow.

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## MountainRunner

sixty-eight said:


> IMHO* it's attached to the primal instinct in women to go after the alpha male. *
> 
> It's vaguely similar to men lusting after big boobs. It's about visual aesthetic, not practicality.
> 
> Also, erotica has emphasized the fictional correlation between exceptional pleasure and big ****s. ie: the bigger the ****, the better the experience. The man in a romance novel is almost always described as being hung, knows how to use it, and then they have off the charts sex and a Happily Ever After. In real life of course, male endowment and good in bed aren't mutually exclusive.


Which kinda gives ammunition to the MMSLP/Red Pill crowd, yes?


----------



## sixty-eight

MountainRunner said:


> Which kinda gives ammunition to the MMSLP/Red Pill crowd, yes?


not sure. i had to google MMSLP/Red Pill to be completely honest. Maybe someone else can answer that better. From what i understand it's some kind of effort to be an alpha in your marriage so that your partner will respond sexually?

I said go after the alpha  not marry him. Think purely from a conquest perspective. Plus, not all women think along those lines, or act on that fleeting attraction.

There are lots of primal instincts that we quash. For instance, the urge to spread wild oats and have many offspring. In today's world? It's not so intelligent or healthy. Many people think monogamy itself is in opposition to primal instinct.

Just like many men admire large breasted porn stars, but many don't look for that in a relationship companion. It may be interesting to look at once. But forever? The huge **** fantasy doesn't have the attraction to inspire staying power, it's just a curiosity.


----------



## Cara

It certainly does matter.


----------



## sixty-eight

I agree with several others who have said that it's not specifically size that matters, but more of a matched fit between partners combined with chemistry and attraction. 
It matters that you are the right size for your partner, and it is only one factor.


----------



## LongWalk

Civilization requires that penis size remains a mystery until it is typically too late for a woman to reconsider.

If size and appearance did not matter people would go naked on the beach


----------



## laroo

Really his being turned on and...up...is more important than size. Also some dirty talk does things without even having to have physical contact. To actually physically stimulate a lady when it comes to her pleasure I would say even a finger is amazing. And I agree that too big is more uncomfortable than fun.


----------



## MountainRunner

So 68 took a stab at the question, but I was wondering what you meant @alte Dame regarding this fantasy that seems to be common to many women. So this "fantasy" that makes women "giddy" over a man with a large penis would be? It seems to be counter to the "general consensus" that a large penis isn't what women seek out. It seems as if things don't add up, ya know?


----------



## laroo

I think it is the difference in the actual stimulation, hitting the right buttons, physical sensations, touch and pleasure of being with an attractive man that really gives a woman a good time and size doesn't matter as much 

VS. 

the fantasy of a man who just pretty much owns a woman with his big thing and there's just something wild about that but that doesn't mean the woman on the receiving end isn't like ooch, ouch, the whole time.


----------



## alte Dame

MountainRunner said:


> So 68 took a stab at the question, but I was wondering what you meant @alte Dame regarding this fantasy that seems to be common to many women. So this "fantasy" that makes women "giddy" over a man with a large penis would be? It seems to be counter to the "general consensus" that a large penis isn't what women seek out. It seems as if things don't add up, ya know?


I'll give it a try:

Pretty much every woman I know finds a large 'package' alluring. I don't think they even know exactly why. It just is. Perhaps we can compare it to the way men feel about large boobs. Most of the men I know find it attractive to at least some degree. 

At the same time, a large penis isn't at all a requisite or even desirable for pretty much any woman I know. What you want is just large enough to have pleasure and no pain. I'm a small woman, so that excludes very large men.

So, even though I find the 'larger' man attractive on a visceral level, I don't want him in reality.

As to why this particular fantasy, I intuitively feel that it has to do with the sensation of 'being filled up.' Other women may have other feelings about the why.


----------



## MountainRunner

alte Dame said:


> I'll give it a try:
> 
> Pretty much every woman I know finds a large 'package' alluring. I don't think they even know exactly why. It just is. Perhaps we can compare it to the way men feel about large boobs. Most of the men I know find it attractive to at least some degree.
> 
> At the same time, a large penis isn't at all a requisite or even desirable for pretty much any woman I know. What you want is just large enough to have pleasure and no pain. I'm a small woman, so that excludes very large men.
> 
> So, even though I find the 'larger' man attractive on a visceral level, I don't want him in reality.
> 
> As to why this particular fantasy, I intuitively feel that it has to do with the sensation of 'being filled up.' Other women may have other feelings about the why.



Ahh...the "big boob" retort...I'm not a boob man, so I can't answer to that, but I do find your reply "VERY TELLING" and at least you are willing to offer up an answer...for that I thank you.

Would any other ladies care to chime in...or are we treading into waters that should remain...uncharted?


----------



## MountainRunner

alte Dame said:


> *Pretty much every woman I know finds a large 'package' alluring.* I don't think they even know exactly why. It just is.
> ...*As to why this particular fantasy, I intuitively feel that it has to do with the sensation of 'being filled up.*' Other women may have other feelings about the why.


At least we're getting some honesty now, yes?


----------



## MountainRunner

alte Dame said:


> I'll give it a try:
> 
> Pretty much every woman I know finds a large 'package' alluring. I don't think they even know exactly why. It just is.
> 
> So, even though I find the 'larger' man attractive on a visceral level, I don't want him in reality.
> 
> As to why this particular fantasy, I intuitively feel that it has to do with the sensation of 'being filled up.'


BTW...Would you agree that this might be used as "ammo" for the MMSLP/Red Pill" crowd?


----------



## laroo

MountainRunner said:


> At least we're getting some honesty now, yes?


I'll chime in and agree the words, "filled up," had gone through my head but I didn't want to write it so I tried to explain it another way. But again I think that seems hot but the feeling is not always as amazing as the thought/fantasy.


----------



## Faithful Wife

MountainRunner said:


> At least we're getting some honesty now, yes?


Honestly, yes size matters and yes we look at them and the better looking they are, the more we want to look at them. However, this is true for men, too. Men watch porn with other men in it and those other men are ALWAYS going to have a big, beautiful c*ck. Because porn.

So when men reflect on the most beautiful c*cks they've ever seen in porn or elsewhere, what is their image? That is the same image a woman has in her mind, too.

As several have said, in reality this may not be a great thing to actually try to have sex with. And HUGE porn boobs may not be the most easy types to deal with when having sex for a man. Though some men and some women most certainly would like something HUGE, not all do, even if they want to see it and/or want to fantasize about it.

But the bottom line is yes it matters and yes we look.

Some women don't but the majority of women who have a sexual pulse do. They may not look all the time in every circumstance, but even when they don't they may have several cherished memories of beautiful c*cks they have seen in their lifetimes to pull up and look at anytime they want in their mind's eye.

Some women are just downright fascinated with them and act as visually enchanted as men are about various women's parts. Was at dinner with a group of rowdy gals a few months back and one of them whips out her phone and says "oh man, you guys have GOT to see this!" and shows us a picture of a completely nude young Adonis with a foot long schlong, partially erect. This is a normal dinner at a normal restaurant with normal women.

Men seem to want to have it both ways: They want us to love penises, and they love penises, too (whether they admit it or not) but when we talk about loving them many men immediately get freaked out by it. Is mine good enough?, etc. So then they actually want us to say "no it doesn't really matter". But then that doesn't feel good to many men, either, because "oh then I guess mine doesn't matter either".


----------



## PreRaphaelite

And so OP, after 6 pages the answer is yes, it does matter. Don't worry, prosthetics will take care of it. Or if you want to go natural:

How To Get A Bigger Penis Naturally ? Complete Guide


----------



## alte Dame

MountainRunner said:


> BTW...Would you agree that this might be used as "ammo" for the MMSLP/Red Pill" crowd?


Honestly, I have never understood why there should be ammo of any kind in this discussion.

I have never had a problem trying to figure out my own feelings and reactions to questions like this & then doing my best to express them if someone is interested.

In my own life it became clear from almost adolescence that women are attracted to size and men are sensitive to it. I paid almost no attention to a formal, thoughtful discussion of the issue until I came on TAM a few years ago and noted the constant discussion about it. Now, at my ripe old age, I am giving it not just passing thought.

I've already posted my own experience and intuition about the debate, but what I can add is that in my personal experience, men tend to have their own ideas of their relative size and its attractiveness that no amount of truth-telling by women will disabuse them of.

Based on earlier life experience, I have always considered my H on the large side. Now that I've been on this forum and have actually seen some of the international statistics on averages, etc., I have statistical proof of some sort that I have always been correct in my assessment.

The thing is that my H will never believe that he is relatively large. He says things like, 'I know I'm average, but I've never had a problem with it.' If I tell him he's not average, he has two reactions: 1) 'Why are you reading about penis size?', and 2) 'You don't have to say that to stroke my ego; I'm fine with who I am.'

So, my own H thinks I am trying to spare his feelings.

In the end, though, I am now 61 and we have had a robust, wonderful sex life for about 35 years. He has always completely done it for me.

And you know, we are both academic researchers. If I told him my reasoning in my earlier posts, he would think for a second and respond that men are also attracted by many things that they don't necessarily really want in their mates. And then he would talk about the behavior of other primates....


----------



## MountainRunner

alte Dame said:


> Honestly, I have never understood why there should be ammo of any kind in this discussion.


Well neither do I and TBH, I've never heard of the MMSLP/Red Pill crowd until coming here, but I "think" one of their tenets is that women are untrustworthy and will jump ship for a better sex partner. I don't know, but I'm trying to understand where it comes from and whether there is some substance to it.


----------



## alte Dame

Some women are certainly untrustworthy. Some men are the same.

Myself? I prefer to assume trustworthiness going in and then deal with any counterevidence if it presents itself.

I suppose that the untrustworthy aspect of the penis size debate has to do with the perception among men that women lie to men about their feelings on the question.

As I said, I don't think women generally do lie. I think there is cognitive dissonance in the reality that women are naturally attracted to 'large,' but that this isn't a zero sum game, i.e., women are attracted to men of all sizes and actually, in reality, don't want a man whose size gives them a painful experience.

(I'm exhausted. If I were younger, I'd light up a cigarette, lol.)


----------



## lucy999

Some of the best sex I've ever had was with a very HOT bodybuilder with a smaller than average unit. Quite small, actually. I couldn't have cared less. Why? He was oh so nice to look at, and he did everything to me that I adore. Bossy, domineering, dirty talk, etc.

Some of the worst sex in my life was with an average looking guy with a baby arm of a unit. I hated sex with him. It hurt like a mofo and he was lazy. I couldn't wait for it to be over. I think he thought that since he had a baby arm, he didnt have to try. He couldn't have been more wrong.


----------



## laroo

lucy999 said:


> Some of the best sex I've ever had was with a very HOT bodybuilder with a smaller than average unit. Quite small, actually. I couldn't have cared less. Why? He was oh so nice to look at, and he did everything to me that I adore. Bossy, domineering, dirty talk, etc.
> 
> Some of the worst sex in my life was with an average looking guy with a baby arm of a unit. I hated sex with him. It hurt like a mofo and he was lazy. I couldn't wait for it to be over. I think he thought that since he had a baby arm, he didnt have to try. He couldn't have been more wrong.


Ha! Yes, you are awesome. And ditto on a lot of that don't let some big dude intimidate you if your girl looks at him because the two biggest dudes (one of them tall, built and athletic the other tall strong but not lean) have actually had the smaller of the packages that I have ever felt. 

My favorite was a guy of average height with a good average package but he totally went from being chilled out musician gamer engineer guy to domineering dirty talking guy in the bedroom. LOVED that. 

And random fact...I hear that drummers are good in bed. So if you want to pick up a hobby....


----------



## knobcreek

If you don't have a large penis find a woman with a small vagina, vaginas come in all sizes too, some small, some huge and everything in between. A small penis with a huge vagina isn't compatible. I'm average sized, not small, not huge ~7 inches and proportionately thick, and I've ran the gambit from stretching out a small vagina, filling up an average vagina, and with a large vagina it was like throwing a hot dog down a hallway. Obviously as men we desire a tighter and smaller vagina in the same way women desire a nice long and thick schlong.

All women love big penises, but just like all men can't pull a woman with a 10 body, neither can women, many have to settle for a smaller c0cks. "Large c0cks" as in porn c0cks are very rare, so most women simply have to settle for less as they don't have the corresponding physical attributes necessary to land a good looking dude with a large and long unit. It doesn't mean that they no longer find them desirable.


----------



## laroo

knobcreek said:


> Obviously as men we desire a tighter and smaller vagina in the same way women desire a nice long and thick schlong.


This brings up a question...I am a small girl but am hard to please...like I think I have over-used a vibrator since I was in college and so I take a loonnnng time with a man and I only really fully orgasm with oral sex. 

So my past two boyfriends feel inadequate and say they don't think they please me and I'm like hold up I'm loving this (the passion, the sensations)! But I can't convince them.

So I ask my male obgyn...do you think I could be too big down there for some guys? And he doesn't say, "well people come in different sizes," he says..., "ohh no that's not the problem, you are fine!"

So...my last boyfriend is insecure about sex anyway and keeps saying he's not good at it. He got his last girlfriend pregnant and is going through a custody battle so I totally get it that he's a new daddy and is probably freaked out about it happening again. He also feels insecure about his body. He used to be a personal trainer and now he thinks he has a dad bod. I think he still looks great! But anyway...laying there in bed...he says it isn't fair (to me) he doesn't know why I like him and that I deserve, "a big guy who is jacked and stacked." 

Is he trying to tell me that I'm not small enough for him?


----------



## laroo

laroo said:


> Is he trying to tell me that I'm not small enough for him?


I mean, because, if this is a problem...does that mean on ******* I have to start putting, "You should message me if...you have a big ****" ?


----------



## knobcreek

laroo said:


> This brings up a question...I am a small girl but am hard to please...like I think I have over-used a vibrator since I was in college and so I take a loonnnng time with a man and I only really fully orgasm with oral sex.


Your boyfriend is really insecure, he should go to counseling.

As for you not being able to orgasm from your boyfriend, that would drive me nuts and would likely make me feel inadequate for you. I wouldn't be able to handle it personally. If the woman I'm with can't get off at least 8 out of 10 times just from penetration then I would likely grow tired of the sex. Not that I mind oral or foreplay, I love it, but it's foreplay, the sex should be the grand finale for both of us.

I guess my point is as much as women judge our junk we judge their vag and body just as much or more. A large loose vagina is a big turn off, sloppy sagging boobs, turn off... Women have a habit of judging men like they're all hard bodies and 10's for some reason.


----------



## laroo

knobcreek said:


> As for you not being able to orgasm from your boyfriend, that would drive me nuts and would likely make me feel inadequate for you. I wouldn't be able to handle it personally. If the woman I'm with can't get off at least 8 out of 10 times just from penetration then I would likely grow tired of the sex. Not that I mind oral or foreplay, I love it, but it's foreplay, the sex should be the grand finale for both of us.


Yeah I mean I'm not going to fake an orgasm and really a lot of women just plain take a lot longer than men to get off. So do you often give good foreplay beforehand? I think that is what I am lacking. I'm reallly good at giving a man what he needs before but I never let them pamper me but when they insist on it I get really warmed up. If a girl isn't getting enough foreplay does she usually let you know or insist it from you or can some jump right into sex and have an orgasm quickly?

But the inadequate thing really (and I'm not trying to be Daria here) makes me wonder if there's anyone out there for me. They say I deserve this or that and I'm like...what if it is just me and a problem I have? Maybe no man will feel good enough? :/


----------



## Blondilocks

As to women admiring men in sweat pants and sharing photos via phone, please remember that it hasn't been too long since women were supposed to be totally ignorant about sex and never would the word 'sex' pass their lips.

The ogling and sharing between women is more reminiscent of junior high boys who first dared to say 'tit'. While men were looking in peep holes and staring at risque playing cards not to mention hiding the Playboys, women were supposed to pretend they didn't notice. So women have a little catching up to do when it comes to admiring the male form.

Size matters to everyone. If the partner isn't complaining or avoiding you, then there is nothing to worry about. If you really want to know, ask but don't be coy and tell her that she's just humoring you.


----------



## knobcreek

laroo said:


> Yeah I mean I'm not going to fake an orgasm and really a lot of women just plain take a lot longer than men to get off. So do you often give good foreplay beforehand? I think that is what I am lacking. I'm reallly good at giving a man what he needs before but I never let them pamper me but when they insist on it I get really warmed up. If a girl isn't getting enough foreplay does she usually let you know or insist it from you or can some jump right into sex and have an orgasm quickly?
> 
> But the inadequate thing really (and I'm not trying to be Daria here) makes me wonder if there's anyone out there for me. They say I deserve this or that and I'm like...what if it is just me and a problem I have? Maybe no man will feel good enough? :/


My wife orgasms pretty easily, she only takes 8-10 minutes to get there once we're really going at it. If she isn't going to orgasm from penetration I'll get her off another way but that should be exception not the rule.

If my girl can't orgasm from penetration and just plain fvcking, then I would guess that she's been with a lot of dudes better than me and I'm just not doing it for her (I'm not the best golfer or basketball player in the world either). Whether it's penis size, height, face, emotional connection whatever... If she's not enjoying the sex, I would definitely think it's something about me and think it's time to move to another one that will. 

Nothing wrong with orgasming from oral or finger play, it's fun and sometimes you gotta get to work and get it done. But orgasming from a BJ or a HJ isn't the same as her legs over my shoulders and kissing or staring at each other as we both get off. If I can't have that with the one I'm with, then it's time to move on.


----------



## laroo

knobcreek said:


> My wife orgasms pretty easily, she only takes 8-10 minutes to get there once we're really going at it. If she isn't going to orgasm from penetration I'll get her off another way but that should be exception not the rule.
> 
> If my girl can't orgasm from penetration and just plain fvcking, then I would guess that she's been with a lot of dudes better than me and I'm just not doing it for her (I'm not the best golfer or basketball player in the world either). Whether it's penis size, height, face, emotional connection whatever... If she's not enjoying the sex, I would definitely think it's something about me and think it's time to move to another one that will.
> 
> Nothing wrong with orgasming from oral or finger play, it's fun and sometimes you gotta get to work and get it done. But orgasming from a BJ or a HJ isn't the same as her legs over my shoulders and kissing or staring at each other as we both get off. If I can't have that with the one I'm with, then it's time to move on.


Wow...thank you. So my prob is I only get off really well from fantasies in my head (almost like a voyeur 3rd person perspective) or a vibrator (or from like over an hour of oral) and when I'm in the moment having sex I'm too distracted and/or self conscious wanting to put on a show for him to let myself go. So it's not that there's been anyone better. I'm just sort of gonna make guys feel like crap. I need to figure this out. 

I probably need to put down the vibrator. I have read that over-use can cause dryness and adrenal fatigue and numbness to human touch. So I can proudly say I am not addicted to any drugs or alcohol but how do you tell a partner that you are a closet sex toy addict?


----------



## knobcreek

laroo said:


> Wow...thank you. So my prob is I only get off really well from fantasies in my head (almost like a voyeur 3rd person perspective) or a vibrator (or from like over an hour of oral) and when I'm in the moment having sex I'm too distracted and/or self conscious wanting to put on a show for him to let myself go. So it's not that there's been anyone better. I'm just sort of gonna make guys feel like crap. I need to figure this out.
> 
> I probably need to put down the vibrator. I have read that over-use can cause dryness and adrenal fatigue and numbness to human touch. So I can proudly say I am not addicted to any drugs or alcohol but how do you tell a partner that you are a closet sex toy addict?


An HOUR of oral? Good God, no way, I would need a neck brace after a week.

If I were your boyfriend and I gave you oral for a good 20 minutes and a right pounding for 15-20 and you rolled over and went to the vibe I would feel like I'm just not cutting the mustard to be honest, and nothing you say would ever convince me otherwise.


----------



## laroo

knobcreek said:


> An HOUR of oral? Good God, no way, I would need a neck brace after a week.
> 
> If I were your boyfriend and I gave you oral for a good 20 minutes and a right pounding for 15-20 and you rolled over and went to the vibe I would feel like I'm just not cutting the mustard to be honest, and nothing you say would ever convince me otherwise.


They never see the vibe. It's just a couple of them who ever even knew I had one. It's like I can only really let go when I'm alone. I have a feeling some dudes go through this with masturbation, as well. Like ones who can only get off in certain positions or with certain grips, so to speak.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I think the bottom line is many guys aren't interested long term in a woman they can't satisfy sexually on their own on a regular basis. I know I would take it personally no matter what she said.


----------



## knobcreek

:|


laroo said:


> They never see the vibe. It's just a couple of them who ever even knew I had one. It's like I can only really let go when I'm alone. I have a feeling some dudes go through this with masturbation, as well. Like ones who can only get off in certain positions or with certain grips, so to speak.


I would get that taken care of, nothing better than an orgasm from sex and only sex together. My wife's feet by my ears, me kissing her or looking in her eyes and we both orgasm, perfect...

All levity aside, if a man is working his tail off and can't get you off, he will think himself inadequate and likely leave the relationship eventually. it's too damaging to our ego to deal with and we won't believe any alternate explanations. We will think you're not into us, or our penis is too small to satisfy you and you've had larger men and that's what you need to get yours. And frankly, if you're needing to grab a large dildo or vibrator after an hour of oral sex that may just be the case.


----------



## laroo

knobcreek said:


> :|
> 
> I would get that taken care of, nothing better than an orgasm from sex and only sex together. My wife's feet by my ears, me kissing her or looking in her eyes and we both orgasm, perfect...
> 
> All levity aside, if a man is working his tail off and can't get you off, he will think himself inadequate and likely leave the relationship eventually. it's too damaging to our ego to deal with and we won't believe any alternate explanations. We will think you're not into us, or our penis is too small to satisfy you and you've had larger men and that's what you need to get yours.


Thank you so much for your honesty. I really didn't know why they couldn't just trust I was having a good time regardless but you have assured me that this is a big deal.


----------



## laroo

knobcreek said:


> And frankly, if you're needing to grab a large dildo or vibrator after an hour of oral sex that may just be the case.


no I totally do it alone at other times like for stress relief.

when I'm with my man I want to be having sex and cuddling and it does feel amazing I've just never really had the same kind of orgasm from penetration that I get from my c-word place on the outside with oral or a vibrator. to heck with big dildos that is awkward it's not size I just don't get off well from internal stimulation (and when I am being watched).


----------



## PreRaphaelite

alte Dame said:


> Some women are certainly untrustworthy. Some men are the same.
> 
> Myself? I prefer to assume trustworthiness going in and then deal with any counterevidence if it presents itself.
> 
> I suppose that the untrustworthy aspect of the penis size debate has to do with the perception among men that women lie to men about their feelings on the question.
> 
> As I said, I don't think women generally do lie. I think there is cognitive dissonance in the reality that women are naturally attracted to 'large,' but that this isn't a zero sum game, i.e., women are attracted to men of all sizes and actually, in reality, don't want a man whose size gives them a painful experience.
> 
> (I'm exhausted. If I were younger, I'd light up a cigarette, lol.)


You know I was just thinking the same thing. This whole discussion sort of makes me want do nothing else but sit back and light up a cigarette.


----------



## laroo

PreRaphaelite said:


> You know I was just thinking the same thing. This whole discussion sort of makes me want do nothing else but sit back and light up a cigarette.


Sorry I feel like I took over the conversation. I wish a cigarette would help me but I feel as anxious as a hummingbird already.


----------



## MountainRunner

alte Dame said:


> Some women are certainly untrustworthy. Some men are the same.


You won't get an argument from me. I'm living proof, but I will add that virtually every partner I've bedded was married or in a committed relationship. I'm beginning to believe that my "view" of women may be skewed based upon my direct experience with them. I need to check this out.


----------



## LongWalk

Does size matter? Sure. Really, though, this thread is about the sources of insecurity. Size is one with multiple dimensions. As someone pointed out in the beginning with the wad of notes, the size of a man's income influences sexual attraction. There must be beautiful women who find themselves choosing between a number of men. Do they sometimes settle for the man with the smaller penis who has more education and a bigger income? Social status, too. Certain professions are by definition alpha, although the men may be hen-pecked and beta broken after a few years of marriage.

Perhaps one of the reasons men want women who have not been promiscuous is because they don't want to compete with the memories of other men.

If men have to worry about their sexual attraction, of which penis size is a factor, women also have to worry. They have to cope with menopause. One of the most striking things about seeing an old girlfriend after many years is the shock that she looks like an old woman, i.e., the bloom of fertility is completely gone. 

At the the end of the day it is difficult to compete with perfection. The famous power couples of Hollywood who look so great don't seem to stay happy.


----------



## just got it 55

I've been sitting in what I thought was a slow leaky boat (marriage/sex metaphor) with my avg size peen for 37 + years. Now the boat is still floating high....my W and I have really good sex/intimacy and getting better all the time.She still initiates she still has O's in multiple ways 90 to 95% of the time and loves my company So...........why worry about size.

Just because.

55


----------



## MAJDEATH

I don't worry about size, I worry about proper lubrication!


----------



## laroo

MAJDEATH said:


> I don't worry about size, I worry about proper lubrication!


Okay so here's a question. Do you think it is weird to supplement with lube or is that normal? Do you feel bad if sometimes she isn't umm..wet? Like I think wetness can also change based on the time of the month not just stimulation but I wonder what other people's experiences are. A guy seems really disappointed if I'm not soaked in like 2 minutes sometimes. Am I just not getting turned on like a normal girl or is this normal?


----------



## JoeHenderson

laroo said:


> Okay so here's a question. Do you think it is weird to supplement with lube or is that normal? Do you feel bad if sometimes she isn't umm..wet? Like I think wetness can also change based on the time of the month not just stimulation but I wonder what other people's experiences are. A guy seems really disappointed if I'm not soaked in like 2 minutes sometimes. Am I just not getting turned on like a normal girl or is this normal?



It's normal. I notice my W fluctuates with her mood, as well. If she's been anxious or depressed, her lubrication and libido are affected. I'm sure you're fine.


----------



## I Don't Know

laroo said:


> Okay so here's a question. Do you think it is weird to supplement with lube or is that normal? Do you feel bad if sometimes she isn't umm..wet? Like I think wetness can also change based on the time of the month not just stimulation but I wonder what other people's experiences are. A guy seems really disappointed if I'm not soaked in like 2 minutes sometimes. Am I just not getting turned on like a normal girl or is this normal?


How old are they guys you are dating? I ask because in my 20's that would have bothered me. At 40, I'm perfectly fine with it.

Have you tried going a while without the vibe and seeing if that helps your sensitivity issues?


----------



## UMP

They said Doug Flutie could never play in the NFL because he was too small/short.
Wrong. 
You got what you got, and what you got CAN get the job done IF you believe it can.
End of story.
Now roll over and go to sleep. I need a snack.


----------



## jorgegene

UMP said:


> They said Doug Flutie could never play in the NFL because he was too small/short.
> Wrong.
> You got what you got, and what you got CAN get the job done IF you believe it can.
> End of story.
> Now roll over and go to sleep. I need a snack.


i vote best answer in thread so far!


----------



## SARAHMCD

laroo said:


> They never see the vibe. It's just a couple of them who ever even knew I had one. It's like I can only really let go when I'm alone. I have a feeling some dudes go through this with masturbation, as well. Like ones who can only get off in certain positions or with certain grips, so to speak.


The key is to be relaxed. Orgasms for women start in the brain. You need to be with a partner with patience. Once you realize he is willing to just go at it (fingers, oral, whatever) forever, you'll be able to relax and let go. Trust and emotional connection can be a big factor. 
I'm with you on the "always thinking" problem. As women, we're trying to put on a show for the guys - moaning more, moving our hips more, just generally planning the play, instead of simply feeling all the pleasurable sensations. Perhaps you need a more dominant lover who will take charge so you don't have to. Pinning you down, etc. It worked for me!!
I've researched "how to give a woman an orgasm" online (written for men as a how-to) and it gives a list of foreplay action, how to do oral, how to hit her g-spot, and then at the very, very end of each article it states "most women take 15-20 mins to orgasm but be prepared for it to take 60 minutes. Be patient." They should have that as the headline, bolded and underlined, not as a last minute, oh, by the way. 
And, to get back to the subject of the thread, size doesn't matter unless its exceptionally large (painful) or exceptionally small (certain positions just won't work.


----------



## UMP

jorgegene said:


> i vote best answer in thread so far!


I like to think of it this way:
Let's say there is an orgy. 10 guys and one woman.
1 of the 10 guys is massive, the other 9 are average, more or less.
All 10 guys are "trying" to stand tall and in line being looked upon by the woman. Invariably the bigger guy intimidates the other nine, or so he thinks. He is harder because he is more confident. The woman can see this just by looking in his eyes. 
However, there is this really confident shorter, normal looking guy with a raging stick as a hard on. He could give a shiit how big anyone else is because he knows he's gunna rock this girls world no matter what. 
She picks up on all this.

They all have their turn. 8 of the guys cum while half limp and shy while doing so. Mr. big thinks he's all that and does a decent job, but the strangely confident man in the corner KNOWS he's all that and proves it.

That strange guy in the corner takes her home.

•The above is a work of fiction. Names, characters, businesses, places, events and incidents are either the products of the author’s imagination or used in a fictitious manner. Any resemblance to actual persons, living or dead, or actual events is purely coincidental.:grin2:


----------



## laroo

I Don't Know said:


> How old are they guys you are dating? I ask because in my 20's that would have bothered me. At 40, I'm perfectly fine with it.
> 
> Have you tried going a while without the vibe and seeing if that helps your sensitivity issues?


29 and 32. And no I went about a week once and thought I started feeling more sensitive so I think I need to make a contract with myself and sign it that I'm going to quit it. 



SARAHMCD said:


> Perhaps you need a more dominant lover who will take charge so you don't have to. Pinning you down, etc. It worked for me!!


Yes to all that you said above this and yum! I agree the dominance helps a LOT. 



SARAHMCD said:


> "most women take 15-20 mins to orgasm but be prepared for it to take 60 minutes. Be patient." They should have that as the headline, bolded and underlined, not as a last minute, oh, by the way.


Totally!! I think guys need to know this stuff. Porn isn't always the norm. And on that note...back to the subject of the thread...what really pleases a woman is not always what they make it look like pleases her in porn.


----------



## CuddleBug

Like Mrs.CuddleBug says, she'd rather have me in her than a hollow strap on that's big.

She wants to feel me in her and not some rubber thing.

Yes, the hollow strap on would spice it up, its long and big but not stupidly big. She could ride me with it as long as she wants, never go limp and bring herself to orgasm that way. Or I could do doggy with her as well. She likes doggy because of the deep penetration and she hammers me back arching her back and moving her hips side to side.

I'd say as long as you're average to big, it doesn't matter.

6 inches for me is enough for Mrs.CuddleBug and she seems to be happy. Never said anything or bought any toys on her own.

Now some ladies like a big member. 7, 8, 9+ inches bring it on. Where as some others might find it too much because it hits their cervix.

I think the porn industry has a lot to do with bigger is better for the ladies.


----------



## BetrayedDad

laroo said:


> And no I went about a week once and thought I started feeling more sensitive so I think I need to make a contract with myself and sign it that I'm going to quit it.


Orgasms are all in the mind. Your brain is your biggest sexual organ. It sounds like your problem is the vibe. You have your vagina so desensitized it only know how to get off at 500 revolutions a second. It's no different than a porn addict who masturbates too much. You've become desensitized to actual sex. You need to "retrain" your brain to orgasm other ways. Practice exploring your body without battery powered devices.

With regard to the lube thing, that is what would bother me more. If she just couldn't orgasm but was still wet that would tell me she was enjoying herself at least. I've know girls on both extremes of the spectrum. But if she dried up during sex or worse needed lube to have sex then that personally would tell me she wasn't into it or me. Just my two cents.


----------



## weightlifter

I knew a very experienced woman in college.

Essentially what she says it matters very much...
Less than 5 inches. 
AND over 8 inches.

Then something on the order of if you are one of those outliers, you better have damn good technique.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

laroo said:


> I Don't Know said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are they guys you are dating? I ask because in my 20's that would have bothered me. At 40, I'm perfectly fine with it.
> 
> Have you tried going a while without the vibe and seeing if that helps your sensitivity issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 29 and 32. And no I went about a week once and thought I started feeling more sensitive so I think I need to make a contract with myself and sign it that I'm going to quit it.
> 
> 
> 
> SARAHMCD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need a more dominant lover who will take charge so you don't have to. Pinning you down, etc. It worked for me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes to all that you said above this and yum! I agree the dominance helps a LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> SARAHMCD said:
> 
> 
> 
> "most women take 15-20 mins to orgasm but be prepared for it to take 60 minutes. Be patient." They should have that as the headline, bolded and underlined, not as a last minute, oh, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally!! I think guys need to know this stuff. Porn isn't always the norm. And on that note...back to the subject of the thread...what really pleases a woman is not always what they make it look like pleases her in porn.
Click to expand...

Laroo let me make you feel better here. I've been getting my wife of with fingers originally (clitoral) and subsequently vibratory for 3 decades. I buy them - that's my job. I read early in that clitoral stimulation was how most women orgasm and many women never or rarely have vaginal Os. I think more women are in tune with their bodies and perhaps more have vaginal Os, but clitoral stimulation wins hands (and vibrators) down IMHO.

So I just bought a rechargeable magic wand - and OMG!!! She was going down on me while I used the wand, then let her take over. Well she must have been AVOIDING her sweet spot because all of a sudden she started apologizing and cumming HARD because she accidentally touched the Spot. And that was on setting 2 of 5. So GET ONE and play with your BF. We watched a "Nubiles" video first of a girl with one and my wife was practically licking her lips and panting watching. Share you mr vibrator play with your BF and if he can't enjoy playing with you that way have him read up on how women work and understand that it's his job to do what works for YOU.

So - penis size. Yes I too always assumed I was smaller. But W always loves our time. BUT almost no PIV - she lives BJ's and some HJs but she always ends up wanting the BJ cause it turns her on. We were both virgins so nothing to compare to.

I'm now thinking about what some of you women have been saying - maybe I've got a nice looking package. Only because of TAM I measured and found I am girthy so maybe it's sexy. And I groom a lot. Gotta look your best  But wide can also be painful and we've worked on that through the years.

Re toys - yes I had a heck of a time finding a normal looking toy that has decent girth. Most seem to be 5-1/2" or less. The 6"+ girth toys are all 8" in length or more. I was hoping to buy one as a fun way to dilate her over time. I'm average length (5-3/4 maybe) and a bit girthier - 6" - (lol wider than I am long). She would prefer me to a toy but I want to be sure she can accommodate and enjoy the pleasure rather than try to please me and fake pleasure. As women age, lubrication and shrinkage of the lining walls (?) can change and require accommodation.

At the end of the day it all matters - but your perception is heavily influenced by who you see when you look in the other persons eyes.


----------



## laroo

TheTruthHurts said:


> Laroo let me make you feel better here. I've been getting my wife of with fingers originally (clitoral) and subsequently vibratory for 3 decades. I buy them - that's my job. I read early in that clitoral stimulation was how most women orgasm and many women never or rarely have vaginal Os. I think more women are in tune with their bodies and perhaps more have vaginal Os, but clitoral stimulation wins hands (and vibrators) down IMHO.
> 
> So I just bought a rechargeable magic wand - and OMG!!! She was going down on me while I used the wand, then let her take over. Well she must have been AVOIDING her sweet spot because all of a sudden she started apologizing and cumming HARD because she accidentally touched the Spot. And that was on setting 2 of 5. So GET ONE and play with your BF. We watched a "Nubiles" video first of a girl with one and my wife was practically licking her lips and panting watching. Share you mr vibrator play with your BF and if he can't enjoy playing with you that way have him read up on how women work and understand that it's his job to do what works for YOU.
> 
> So - penis size. Yes I too always assumed I was smaller. But W always loves our time. BUT almost no PIV - she lives BJ's and some HJs but she always ends up wanting the BJ cause it turns her on. We were both virgins so nothing to compare to.
> 
> I'm now thinking about what some of you women have been saying - maybe I've got a nice looking package. Only because of TAM I measured and found I am girthy so maybe it's sexy. And I groom a lot. Gotta look your best  But wide can also be painful and we've worked on that through the years.
> 
> Re toys - yes I had a heck of a time finding a normal looking toy that has decent girth. Most seem to be 5-1/2" or less. The 6"+ girth toys are all 8" in length or more. I was hoping to buy one as a fun way to dilate her over time. I'm average length (5-3/4 maybe) and a bit girthier - 6" - (lol wider than I am long). She would prefer me to a toy but I want to be sure she can accommodate and enjoy the pleasure rather than try to please me and fake pleasure. As women age, lubrication and shrinkage of the lining walls (?) can change and require accommodation.
> 
> At the end of the day it all matters - but your perception is heavily influenced by who you see when you look in the other persons eyes.


Wow, this is awesome! Thank you!


----------



## PreRaphaelite

No offense to you Laroo because I realize you're not saying this, but what bugs me about these discussions and amazes me at the same time is that it's all couched in terms of women now not being ashamed of their sexuality enough that they can talk freely about their likes and dislikes about men's c0cks. That's all quite lovely, however the flip side is that we would view any man who dared say to his partner that she wasn't tight enough for him "so sorry, this ain't gonna work," as being a POS who doesn't deserve any woman. Yet the reverse seems no longer true. Whereas before a woman felt obliged never to say anything about a men's endowments, now it's ok to say almost anything.

"He's too small for me...I didn't feel anything." I cannot tell you how many times I've read this and it is considered ok. If a woman ever said something like that to me I'd be out the door faster than you could say "f--k you." Or if I heard that she said it to her girlfriends about me, she better be explaining pretty quick or it would be the same. 

If a woman wasn't tight enough for me I'm sure we'd find ways if we really wanted to. It ain't hard. I see a lot of concern for the pleasure of sex around here but not much for the joy of sex.


----------



## laroo

PreRaphaelite said:


> If a woman wasn't tight enough for me I'm sure we'd find ways if we really wanted to. It ain't hard. I see a lot of concern for the pleasure of sex around here but not much for the joy of sex.


I love your last sentence there. And I guess my concern is that he would stick around and be getting less than amazing pleasure. Because I want him to be 100% pleased while he's at the same time just as concerned that I am getting 100% pleased and that could wind up causing a downward spiral where we are both just goofballs not letting go of our own insecurities and just having joyful sex! 

I just always read between the lines too much like if he says this does he really mean that. Like my former spouse wanted sex in the other place down there so I thought maybe my normal place wasn't tight enough. But the last guy I asked said it was almost too tight like he couldn't stay hard against my pressure but that almost sounds like bs to me. 

Also...does age have something to do with it? Like...guys in their twenties vs. thirties? Like the ones more in their thirties seem to need more bj action to stay hard. Which is fun and fine with me. But again...I'm like...am I messing up here not keeping them hard with my lady parts and is that why they keep needing the bj? And it's not that they just want the bj. They really get a little soft now and then during sex and need to get re-aroused so to speak. I just feel like I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## badsanta

PreRaphaelite said:


> "He's too small for me...I didn't feel anything."


Every time I come across that I can't help but to think of my wife and her vibrator. If we use it during foreplay, she will not feel much after as it will leave her somewhat numb. It is a super powerful lithium ion bullet vibe that she refuses to use herself because it numbs her whole hand just to hold it. She tell me that is what I am for, to hold her vibe for her while she enjoys it. Seriously, she will look at me afterwards and ask if it made my hand all numb. If it does, I don't notice for all the other action going on while I am holding it.

She did use it on me during a HJ once and it did make me a bit numb. 

THE WORST THING A WOMAN CAN SAY TO A MAN:
"Are you in?"

THE WORST THING A MAN CAN SAY TO A WOMAN:
"I don't know!"

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Happilymarried25

I never really thought much about the size of my husbands penis. I would say he is average. Now he has shrunk do to impotence due to diabetes (he brought this up, I haven't mentioned it) and when he is erect he has trouble staying in me so we can't do missionary position anymore which I kind of miss. So in my case size is a factor.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Happilymarried25 said:


> I never really thought much about the size of my husbands penis. I would say he is average. Now he has shrunk do to impotence due to diabetes (he brought this up, I haven't mentioned it) and when he is erect he has trouble staying in me so we can't do missionary position anymore which I kind of miss. So in my case size is a factor.


Can he do anything about the diabetes like diet and exercise? Have you tried C rings or pumps to get there and stay there? Just curious because it seems there could be help if it's an issue. For me the intimacy from sex is so important I'd do anything I could to keep the engine working as much as possible. And I have heard atrophy /shrinkage if both and female parts can happen if they things aren't used, but I'd also assume this is (partly at least) reversible.


----------



## JoeHenderson

Happilymarried25 said:


> I never really thought much about the size of my husbands penis. I would say he is average. Now he has shrunk do to impotence due to diabetes (he brought this up, I haven't mentioned it) and when he is erect he has trouble staying in me so we can't do missionary position anymore which I kind of miss. So in my case size is a factor.



Is it that size is a factor or the strength of his erection? It seems to be the latter.


----------



## JoeHenderson

laroo said:


> Also...does age have something to do with it? Like...guys in their twenties vs. thirties? Like the ones more in their thirties seem to need more bj action to stay hard. Which is fun and fine with me. But again...I'm like...am I messing up here not keeping them hard with my lady parts and is that why they keep needing the bj? And it's not that they just want the bj. They really get a little soft now and then during sex and need to get re-aroused so to speak. I just feel like I'm doing something wrong.



Age and health play a role. When I was in my early 20's, I had to really focus on my arousal to make sure I didn't climax soon. Now I just need a little warm up sometimes (e.g., W gives brief HJ), but I last longer and can more or less determine when I want to finish. Maybe your partner is just trying to get a bj? Maybe your partner might also be anxious about staying hard. 

Regarding the earlier size debate, it doesn't bother me that a woman has a preference for too small or large. I guess it depends if she's going to be nice about it and how/if she chooses to disclose. I'm in neither extreme, but my W reluctantly told me that she didn't believe that she'd get enough pleasure from a penis under 4 inches. The conversation came up from watching a documentary on penis size. However, she also doesn't seem to like too big either. We used a penis sleeve recently (and used lots of lube and foreplay), but was too uncomfortable with the added girth and length.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

@JoeHenderson @Laroo

I agree with JoeHenderson - young guys focus on NOT ending quickly but older guys focus ON ending. I can go much longer than my wife would enjoy LOL but it only takes me about 30 seconds to finish when it's time. 

I have no idea when the transition occurred but partly it had to do with sex declining and porn increasing. A lot of bad porn out there, so it would take time to find the right mix to get there and I guess that built stamina. Go figure. But I travelled for work for some time so that was reasonable I think (as in not a porn addiction).

But, Laroo, these things between our legs can be very fickle. If your guy is at all tuned into you, a grimace here or there or lack of passion, or who knows what, can be distracting enough for a guy to lose some hardness. Perhaps even your insecurities - which you've expressed - are being read by him and he's trying to respond. So don't worry about these things - there will be times when an attentive lover might lose an erection because he is focused on you, and other times he may be distracted by his own insecurities. I mean look at this thread - if that doesn't point out that men and women are constantly questioning things, nothing will. It's definitely not you . There are a million things you can do to raise the flagpole so no worries, mate!


----------



## Happilymarried25

JoeHenderson said:


> Is it that size is a factor or the strength of his erection? It seems to be the latter.


Both are factors and it's not reversible even if his diabetes is under control. He needs to take a shot to get erect but it doesn't get as erect as it use to. I would never suggest a C ring or pump as he is sensitive enough about the situation.


----------



## JoeHenderson

Happilymarried25 said:


> Both are factors and it's not reversible even if his diabetes is under control. He needs to take a shot to get erect but it doesn't get as erect as it use to. I would never suggest a C ring or pump as he is sensitive enough about the situation.



I wonder if there's a way to introduce the C-ring in terms of thinking about his pleasure. They do feel good, whether you need them or not.


----------



## jorgegene

JoeHenderson said:


> Age and health play a role. When I was in my early 20's, I had to really focus on my arousal to make sure I didn't climax soon. Now I just need a little warm up sometimes (e.g., W gives brief HJ), but I last longer and can more or less determine when I want to finish. Maybe your partner is just trying to get a bj? Maybe your partner might also be anxious about staying hard.
> 
> Regarding the earlier size debate, it doesn't bother me that a woman has a preference for too small or large. I guess it depends if she's going to be nice about it and how/if she chooses to disclose. I'm in neither extreme, but my W reluctantly told me that she didn't believe that she'd get enough pleasure from a penis under 4 inches. The conversation came up from *watching a documentary on penis size*. However, she also doesn't seem to like too big either. We used a penis sleeve recently (and used lots of lube and foreplay), but was too uncomfortable with the added girth and length.


now they're making documentaries.

who woulda thought


----------



## JoeHenderson

jorgegene said:


> now they're making documentaries.
> 
> who woulda thought


Yeah, it was called Unhung Hero. UnHung Hero (2013) - IMDb


----------



## laroo

TheTruthHurts said:


> If your guy is at all tuned into you, a grimace here or there or lack of passion, or who knows what, can be distracting enough for a guy to lose some hardness. Perhaps even your insecurities - which you've expressed - are being read by him and he's trying to respond.


This makes so much sense. And I think sometimes I'm really easy to read and I am also very laid back so sometimes I come across as indifferent when I'm doing something I really enjoy I just get in my own head too much.


----------



## knobcreek

UMP said:


> *They all have their turn. 8 of the guys cum while half limp and shy while doing so.* Mr. big thinks he's all that and does a decent job, but the strangely confident man in the corner KNOWS he's all that and proves it.
> 
> *That strange guy in the corner takes her home.*


Wow, what a prize, he takes home a women stretched out by 9 dudes in one night, filled with their semen, awesome for him lol...

Fact is most vaginas can easily be filled by a 5 inch penis, the rest is a visual appeal for a woman. 

I think there's more of an issue with a loose vaginas' than small penises >. I think there was an episode of Curb Your Enthusiasm where Larry tells Jeff that a woman he dated was spreading a rumor that Jeff has a small penis, Jeff laughs and says "my penis is fine, her vagina is HUGE", she ends up stealing cell phones up her vagina, it's great.


----------



## Faithful Wife

PreRaphaelite said:


> No offense to you Laroo because I realize you're not saying this, but what bugs me about these discussions and amazes me at the same time is that it's all couched in terms of women now not being ashamed of their sexuality enough that they can talk freely about their likes and dislikes about men's c0cks. That's all quite lovely, however the flip side is that *we would view any man who dared say to his partner that she wasn't tight enough for him "so sorry, this ain't gonna work," as being a POS who doesn't deserve any woman*. Yet the reverse seems no longer true. Whereas before a woman felt obliged never to say anything about a men's endowments, now it's ok to say almost anything.
> 
> "He's too small for me...I didn't feel anything." I cannot tell you how many times I've read this and it is considered ok. *If a woman ever said something like that to me* I'd be out the door faster than you could say "f--k you." Or if I heard that she said it to her girlfriends about me, she better be explaining pretty quick or it would be the same.


I've heard men say they dumped a woman because the sex wasn't good, their size not being a comfy fit as one of the specific reasons sometimes.

I've also heard women tell me about men they are with who are smaller in size and some who dumped a man for this.

Yet none of these people ever said directly TO their partner that this was the specific reason (and in all cases, it was not the only reason, there were other issues). I don't think anyone on any of these threads has told a partner directly "you're not doin' it for me down there because too big/small", unless I missed a post. 

The question to women was, does size matter, and you are hearing their responses.

We could find numerous quotes from men here and elsewhere and in real life, talking about various things they like and dislike about women's bodies and why. Men express their preferences in that way a LOT and it is accepted by everyone.

When men here are expressing their preferences, say for big boobs, they are not saying to women with small boobs "you're such a hideously ugly woman because you don't have luscious big boobs like some other women". Although a small boobed woman might read it that way and it might hurt her feelings because she already feels inadequate that way. Still the man saying it did not mean to directly offend her, he doesn't even consider who he might offend. Why would he? He's stating HIS preference, it doesn't have anything to do with the reader.

Because our preferences do offend people sometimes if it means a person we are dating or having sex with or married to is not your preference, we know better than to slam it in their face. Yet it remains a fact that we sometimes partner with people who are not our preference, both men and women of course. So people do get dumped over too big/small issues...but I don't know anyone who has been told this directly. (I know there are stories floating around sometimes of someone who got told something mean and nasty about size, but I don't personally ever hear that. I don't think it is common).

On this particular topic of penis preference, men have been very shielded from hearing women's actual thoughts in the past. Nowadays, there's no shielding anymore. Just like there is no shielding of women hearing some men saying things like "I could never be with a woman who has small tits, go big or go home!" And I don't think women should be shielded from hearing men say that, I like that men have preferences...because some men prefer small 'uns. And a small breasted woman still has her suitors just as every average or small sized man does.

Yet we are going to shield our partners from this type of preference for the most part, if they are not our preference and/or if we know it would make them feel bad to hear it. No one advocates being mean about this.


----------



## Faithful Wife

knobcreek said:


> I think there's more of an issue with a loose vaginas' than small penises


I'm sure this could be true. The sad part is though that any woman can tighten herself up with regular kegel exercises. Many women simply don't realize that they have control over that muscle group and that it makes a difference in how they feel to their man during sex.

There was a thread in the sex section awhile ago by a guy whose wife was loose after some kids and he wasn't getting any friction. He had tried talking to her about it and suggesting kegel exercises, but he said she quickly took offense and shut him down (the way he described it, he was gentle and kind about saying it, so she shut down out of shame, not because he was being mean). I don't know what happened to the guy but it seems like last he posted he had tried gently a few more times to no avail, she would just start crying.

It was so sad to read, because I know this woman really had no idea how easy kegels are and that they do actually work. When you first try it or even think about it and that muscle group is all out of shape, it seems impossible to imagine that this could actually make any difference at all. So I'm sure she just died inside thinking "I had all your kids, that's what did this to me, I can't help it and now you are telling me the sex is bad, it's so unfair!!" There's no indication at all when you first try it that it makes any damn difference, so it seems like trying to learn how to make your eyes a different color with some ridiculous eye exercise.

But...if you do try it and stay at it, slowly you get that muscle group into GREAT control, and you can be as tight as you ever were and even moreso.

In some cases of traumatic childbirth with lots of tearing or other complications that can happen to women's sex organs, this may not be true. It would be a much larger hurdle for women like this.

I think I had to do them for a full year, starting out a few times a week, then daily whenever I could remember. It was difficult at first and felt hopeless and stupid. After it became a habit I slowly started noticing I had some more control of those muscles. Then slowly I could do it with much less mental effort. Then slowly I felt the muscles become strong and responsive to my lightest intention of flexing them. And then later, the muscles started to quiver and flinch in response to sexual thoughts and feelings, all by themselves...which was something that had rarely if ever happened to me before. I've done them since my early 20's and am now in my late 40's. At this point, my muscles down there are on auto-tight-blaster all the time, all by themselves.

Kegels are literally vagina magic.


----------



## knobcreek

@faithfulwife- some women just have large vaginas and kegels can't help that. Kegels are good for vaginas stretched out by childbirth or years or sex, but if you have a large vagina it is what it is.


----------



## UMP

knobcreek said:


> Wow, what a prize, he takes home a women stretched out by 9 dudes in one night, filled with their semen, awesome for him lol...
> 
> Fact is most vaginas can easily be filled by a 5 inch penis, the rest is a visual appeal for a woman.
> 
> I think there's more of an issue with a loose vaginas' than small penises >. I think there was an episode of Curb Your Enthusiasm where Larry tells Jeff that a woman he dated was spreading a rumor that Jeff has a small penis, Jeff laughs and says "my penis is fine, her vagina is HUGE", she ends up stealing cell phones up her vagina, it's great.


I did come across a 1950's stag film where a guy put in TWO fists past his wrists. I thought he was trying to get two baby caves out. I will tell you that I don't think I could complete with two fists, no matter how small his hands were. :grin2:


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Yeah my penis isn't quite as wide as 2 fists. How the ??? did we get here?


----------



## bandit.45

UMP said:


> I did come across a 1950's stag film where a guy put in TWO fists past his wrists. I thought he was trying to get two baby caves out. I will tell you that I don't think I could complete with two fists, no matter how small his hands were. :grin2:


See...

This post reminds me why I rarely come on these pointless c0ck-size threads anymore. 

My feeling is that if a woman is going to dump me for the sole reason that she doesn't like the size of my rod, she can take her cavernous twat down the highway and find the truck stop where Mr. Wonderbar is cooking. More power to her. 

Breast size, butt shape, height, width...none of these things make it on to my list when it comes to what I look for in a mate. My ideal woman has to have an inner sexiness and allure that exudes from her. That is not something that a woman can learn or be taught or buy. There is no prosthetic or surgical implant that can produce this. She either has that quality about her or she doesn't. 

I have only been with one woman in my life who had this rare quality... but alas....


----------



## UMP

bandit.45 said:


> See...
> 
> My ideal woman has to have an inner sexiness and allure that exudes from her. That is not something that a woman can learn or be taught or buy. There is no prosthetic or surgical implant that can produce this. She either has that quality about her or she doesn't.


Ah yes!
That "inner sexiness and allure." I know exactly what you mean!
However, I will disagree with one aspect of your quote. When I married my wife 24 years ago, she did NOT have what you describe. Now, she does.
As I was exclaiming how wonderful sex was with her a couple months ago she responded with "you taught me all I know."

It is possible:grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife

knobcreek said:


> @faithfulwife- some women just have large vaginas and kegels can't help that. Kegels are good for vaginas stretched out by childbirth or years or sex, but if you have a large vagina it is what it is.


This simply isn't true. A "large vagina" can be tightened up because the "largeness" is a product of loose muscles. I'm not sure where you've got your information from. It is simply a case of women not doing the exercises. There will still always be different sizes and depths of vaginas, but every single one of them (whose muscles have not been literally cut or disabled) can be tighter than they started out if they do the exercises. Don't believe me, ask an ob/gyn.

http://mytinysecrets.com/6-natural-ways-to-tighten-the-vagina/

(article not by an ob/gyn but is a good article)


----------



## Faithful Wife

bandit.45 said:


> My ideal woman has to have an inner sexiness and allure that exudes from her. That is not something that a woman can learn or be taught or buy. There is no prosthetic or surgical implant that can produce this. She either has that quality about her or she doesn't.
> 
> I have only been with one woman in my life who had this rare quality... but alas....


I totally agree to be my ideal man he has to have this quality as well....and also has to be tall, fit, hot and have a gorgeous c*ck. >


----------



## knobcreek

Faithful Wife said:


> This simply isn't true. A "large vagina" can be tightened up because the "largeness" is a product of loose muscles. I'm not sure where you've got your information from. It is simply a case of women not doing the exercises. There will still always be different sizes and depths of vaginas, but every single one of them (whose muscles have not been literally cut or disabled) can be tighter than they started out if they do the exercises. Don't believe me, ask an ob/gyn.
> 
> 6 Natural Ways to Tighten the Vagina | MyTinySecrets
> 
> (article not by an ob/gyn but is a good article)


Vaginas come in all shapes and sizes just like penises, and yes some women just have large vaginas, it's basic biology. Sure it can be tightened up to the best of their ability, but many even when tightened to the max may just be large seemingly loose vaginas. I know it bothers women to think about their vagina this way, but men think about it just as much as women obsess over penis size. If a woman has a large vagina, even a guy with a good sized penis isn't having a good experience.


----------



## bandit.45

Faithful Wife said:


> I totally agree to be my ideal man he has to have this quality as well....and also has to be tall, fit, hot and have a gorgeous c*ck. >


You're shallow...you know that...


----------



## Faithful Wife

It's called having strong preferences. Strange none of the men I've dated have ever considered me shallow, nor have any of my friends. 

It really doesn't hurt my feelings if a man picks me at least at first based on my inner or outer sexiness, and I don't consider him shallow just for that. If he picked me and we got to know each other and then I found out there was nothing more to his attraction for me because he has no inner beauty himself, I'd move on, but still not consider him shallow.

There are other preferences for me such as kindness, emotional intelligence, wit, etc. that are also requirements. But the sexy has to be there.

On the other hand, a person not having such preferences is not "better person" just because they don't have them, no matter what they may tell themselves.


----------



## knobcreek

Faithful Wife said:


> It's called having strong preferences. Strange none of the men I've dated have ever considered me shallow, nor have any of my friends.
> 
> It really doesn't hurt my feelings if a man picks me at least at first based on my inner or outer sexiness, and I don't consider him shallow just for that. If he picked me and we got to know each other and then I found out there was nothing more to his attraction for me because he has no inner beauty himself, I'd move on, but still not consider him shallow.
> 
> There are other preferences for me such as kindness, emotional intelligence, wit, etc. that are also requirements. But the sexy has to be there.
> 
> On the other hand, a person not having such preferences is not "better person" just because they don't have them, no matter what they may tell themselves.


As long as you have the corresponding goods to try and land a 10 male then more power to you, I don't think it's shallow, If I were to divorce and look I would need firm boobs, a tight pretty vag, and nice feet or I won't even consider a relationship, shallow yes, but I also know it will bother me in time. 

Too many older ladies think they can land a dude way out of their league when they can't, and it's sad to watch them at a bar acting like a 22 year old to try and attract the attention of a dude way out of their league.


----------



## Faithful Wife

knobcreek said:


> Vaginas come in all shapes and sizes just like penises, and yes some women just have large vaginas, it's basic biology. *Sure it can be tightened up to the best of their ability, but many even when tightened to the max may just be large seemingly loose vaginas*. I know it bothers women to think about their vagina this way, but men think about it just as much as women obsess over penis size. If a woman has a large vagina, even a guy with a good sized penis isn't having a good experience.


So you've been with a woman who has a large vagina, and who after doing regular kegels for a period of time (which you've been able to verify somehow?) you were with her again and you could tell no difference? And you've done this with more than one woman? 

If not, there is literally no way you can claim this.

Maybe read some literature and get some education about this as you obviously do not understand the anatomy involved.


----------



## knobcreek

Faithful Wife said:


> So you've been with a woman who has a large vagina, and who after doing regular kegels for a period of time (which you've been able to verify somehow?) you were with her again and you could tell no difference? And you've done this with more than one woman?
> 
> If not, there is literally no way you can claim this.
> 
> Maybe read some literature and get some education about this as you obviously do not understand the anatomy involved.


I've been with enough women when younger and before I was married to know that some women just have large vaginas, they usually had large hands, feet, and were quite tall too. Read literature like a biology book? Vaginas range in size just like penises, yes some are just big and even a bloke with a healthy c*ck it's like tossing a hot dog down a hallway, no bueno...

Sorry just my experience, not sure why you seem to think no women have large unpleasant vaginas, they do, just like some men have small to insanely tiny penises. And most women over 30 are quite loose, very few do kegels and are a long way from their trim 20's in terms of their vag. It's likely a bigger problem leading to bad sex than small or average penises.


----------



## bandit.45

When you go down on a woman and peer into her puss and see this inside.....











....you know she's got some serious cubic volume in there. Make sure you tie a 2x4 to your waist to keep from falling in.


----------



## bandit.45

Faithful Wife said:


> It's called having strong preferences. Strange none of the men I've dated have ever considered me shallow, nor have any of my friends.
> 
> It really doesn't hurt my feelings if a man picks me at least at first based on my inner or outer sexiness, and I don't consider him shallow just for that. If he picked me and we got to know each other and then I found out there was nothing more to his attraction for me because he has no inner beauty himself, I'd move on, but still not consider him shallow.
> 
> There are other preferences for me such as kindness, emotional intelligence, wit, etc. that are also requirements. But the sexy has to be there.
> 
> On the other hand, a person not having such preferences is not "better person" just because they don't have them, no matter what they may tell themselves.


I was teasing you FW...

Chill.


----------



## Faithful Wife

knobcreek said:


> As long as you have the corresponding goods to try and land a 10 male then more power to you, I don't think it's shallow, If I were to divorce and look I would need firm boobs, a tight pretty vag, and nice feet or I won't even consider a relationship, shallow yes, but I also know it will bother me in time.
> 
> Too many older ladies think they can land a dude way out of their league when they can't, and it's sad to watch them at a bar acting like a 22 year old to try and attract the attention of a dude way out of their league.




So funny that people have to start making assumptions, screeching hyperbole and tossing insults clearly designed to cut me down (based on nothing) when I was simply talking about our own preferences. It has literally nothing to do with any reader here...yet they are still insulted enough to make me out as a sad hag trying to catch the attention of a dude out of my league in a bar somewhere. Too funny.


----------



## Faithful Wife

knobcreek said:


> I've been with enough women when younger and before I was married to know that some women just have large vaginas, they usually had large hands, feet, and were quite tall too. Read literature like a biology book? Vaginas range in size just like penises, yes some are just big and even a bloke with a healthy c*ck it's like tossing a hot dog down a hallway, no bueno...
> 
> Sorry just my experience, not sure why you seem to think no women have large unpleasant vaginas, they do, just like some men have small to insanely tiny penises. And most women over 30 are quite loose, very few do kegels and are a long way from their trim 20's in terms of their vag. It's likely a bigger problem leading to bad sex than small or average penises.


And again, unless you also were with these women after regular kegels and could verify they were done somehow, then you have no idea if the exercises would have changed the way things felt for what you are calling simply a large vagina.

I agree that most women don't do them and should. But all women would benefit from them, not just those you think would.

It is a shame more women don't do them, the sex is better for them, too.


----------



## Faithful Wife

bandit.45 said:


> I was teasing you FW...
> 
> Chill.


Yes and others are calling me a sad hag in a bar somewhere....

Boys and their "innocent" teasing.

All because a woman states her preferences and those preferences make some men insecure.

Oh but I'm just TEASING, I didn't mean it made you insecure, OF COURSE.


----------



## knobcreek

Faithful Wife said:


> So funny that people have to start making assumptions, screeching hyperbole and tossing insults clearly designed to cut me down (based on nothing) when I was simply talking about our own preferences. It has literally nothing to do with any reader here...yet they are still insulted enough to make me out as a sad hag trying to catch the attention of a dude out of my league in a bar somewhere. Too funny.


I have no idea what you look like, how would I "cut you down"? I'm just stating I don't find it shallow, it's your preference.

My anecdote was simply what I've seen out of middle aged divorcees, if that isn't you, follow your own advice and don't take offense.

And talk about insecure I bring up "large vaginas" and you shriek like a banshee. My c*ck is just fine, never had a complaint and even at 38 I can go multiple times in a night with no pills and minimal if any reboot time. Sex is one area where I've never been insecure.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Uh huh. Yep, totally innocent and didn't mean to insult or imply anything. It just came out of nowhere to be thrown in to the conversation as a point, having no intention of it being about me, the person you were addressing, who is also the person who stated her preferences.

Yep.


----------



## Faithful Wife

knobcreek said:


> And talk about insecure I bring up "large vaginas" and you *shriek like a banshee*. My c*ck is just fine, never had a complaint and even at 38 I can go multiple times in a night with no pills and minimal if any reboot time. Sex is one area where I've never been insecure.




Um...I have been giving information about kegel exercises and how they can benefit any woman and have agreed several times that most women don't do them.

This is "shrieking like a banshee". 

Then you throw in here that your c*ck is just fine, because....?


----------



## bandit.45

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes and others are calling me a sad hag in a bar somewhere....
> 
> Boys and their "innocent" teasing.
> 
> All because a woman states her preferences and those preferences make some men insecure.
> 
> Oh but I'm just TEASING, I didn't mean it made you insecure, OF COURSE.


Hey you can tease me all you want. I know my limitations. I'm uglier than a Tijuana adobe wall, I have an average penis that doesn't work half the time, and I have hair growing out of really strange places...

Tease away.


----------



## knobcreek

Faithful Wife said:


> Um...I have been giving information about kegel exercises and how they can benefit any woman and have agreed several times that most women don't do them.
> 
> This is "shrieking like a banshee".
> 
> *Then you throw in here that your c*ck is just fine, because....?*


Because you insinuated "some men" (i.e. me) was insecure about it? Be a size queen, who cares, I have my things that I won't budge on. If you have sagging boobs or hammer toes I wouldn't give you a second look.

I stated a fact that women have large vaginas too which reduces pleasure for men, over 30 it's basically a significant portion of women, and much more of an issue than small penises. Then throwin dryness due to perimenopause and menopause and ladies vag's over 25 are the biggest culprit in bad sex. You went on to take large offense to this and go off on a tangent how this is apparently not possible and I have no definitive proof otherwise for some reason. You took offense. Shreiking like a banshee is hyperbole, but my statement on large vag's got you twisted.


----------



## Lila

I just find it hilarious that a thread started in the ladies lounge by a male asking women for their opinion if "size matters" has MEN telling women that it's doesn't.  Seriously, how would you know if size matters to a woman? You're a MAN and unless you've taken it up the butt, you can't make a judgement call of what a d!ck feels like going up in you.


----------



## just got it 55

Usually these peen size threads "Peter Out" pun intended

But this one keeps on because .....There is finally some truth being told here and political correctness be dammed.

Spare the feeling and tell the truth in the kindest way possible.

Only one thing about boob size there is a common procedure to help that.

A woman I work with had one to feel better about herself Guess what 3 months later her BF hit the road Go Figure 

But for size challenged men no procedure available 

Like the Guy on UNHUNG hero he realized his concerns in the long run were unfounded.

55


----------



## bandit.45

Lila said:


> I just find it hilarious that a thread started in the ladies lounge by a male asking women for their opinion if "size matters" has MEN telling women that it's doesn't.  Seriously, how would you know if size matters to a woman? You're a MAN and unless you've taken it up the butt, you can't make a judgement call of what a d!ck feels like going up in you.


Hey....

The men's clubhouse gets regularly strafed by fem-bombers too. The hypocrisy goes both ways.


----------



## EllisRedding

Lila said:


> I just find it hilarious that a thread started in the ladies lounge by a male asking women for their opinion if "size matters" has MEN telling women that it's doesn't.  Seriously, how would you know if size matters to a woman? *You're a MAN and unless you've taken it up the butt, you can't make a judgement call of what a d!ck feels like going up in you.*


lol, this gave me a good chuckle :laugh:


----------



## bandit.45

just got it 55 said:


> But for size challenged men no procedure available
> 
> Like the Guy on UNHUNG hero he realized his concerns in the long run were unfounded.
> 
> 55


This is changing though. Penile implants are in their infancy. But I would venture to guess that as they become more popular and more in demand, the technology will catch up. 

Soon, say in a decade or two, every man who can afford it will be sporting a 9" Roboc*ck. 

Fully automated, hydraulic, with nanotechnology...and ribbed for her pleasure...


----------



## EllisRedding

bandit.45 said:


> This is changing though. Penile implants are in their infancy. But I would venture to guess that as they become more popular and more in demand, the technology will catch up.
> 
> Soon, say in a decade or two, every man who can afford it will be sporting a 9" Roboc*ck.
> 
> Fully automated, hydraulic, with nanotechnology...and ribbed for her pleasure...


You forgot Glow In the Dark


----------



## GusPolinski

Hold up, everyone...

...

...

...

...

...

...OK, go.

Sorry, had to refill my popcorn.


----------



## Lila

just got it 55 said:


> Only one thing about boob size there is a common procedure to help that.
> 
> *But for size challenged men no procedure available*


The cosmetic surgery industry is one area where women have the advantage. We can improve just about any of our physical attributes, including the ever increasingly popular vaginal tightening procedure. Not so with men. Although there _are_ cosmetic procedures for penis enlargement, sadly they aren't very successful. The ones that succeed with the enlargement usually look physically unattractive (TBH frankenstein-like). :frown2:


----------



## Lila

bandit.45 said:


> Hey....
> 
> The men's clubhouse gets regularly strafed by fem-bombers too. The hypocrisy goes both ways.


I find it hilarious too when it happens in the men's clubhouse. How would I know what it's like to have a penis? No clue what-so-eva. I'll just have to take the owner's word for it. :wink2:


----------



## EllisRedding

Lila said:


> I find it hilarious too when it happens in the men's clubhouse. How would I know what it's like to have a penis? No clue what-so-eva. I'll just have to take the owner's word for it. :wink2:


Hmmmm ....


----------



## UMP

Faithful Wife said:


> I totally agree to be my ideal man he has to have this quality as well....and also has to be tall, fit, hot and have a gorgeous c*ck. >


OK. That is cool by me.
However, can you describe for me exactly what a "gorgeous c*ck" looks like? 
Bet you can't :grin2:

You know what would be really fun to do is to have all the men on TAM post an anonymous picture of their peni and then have all the women vote on the best looking. Ain't gunna happen, but I think it would be great.

BTW. For Christmas I am gifting my wife with a cloned rubber vibrating version of my penis. As I hand it to her I'm going to say "look familiar?"
Truth.

The "Clone a Willy" kit did not work for me. The tube was too flimsy and narrow.
I bought a couple refill kits because they don't give you enough plaster. Went to Lowes to buy a foot of 3" pvc pipe and a rubber cap for the end. Cut it to length and capped it off. Should work like a charm.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

UMP said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree to be my ideal man he has to have this quality as well....and also has to be tall, fit, hot and have a gorgeous c*ck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. That is cool by me.
> However, can you describe for me exactly what a "gorgeous c*ck" looks like?
> Bet you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would be really fun to do is to have all the men on TAM post an anonymous picture of their peni and then have all the women vote on the best looking. Ain't gunna happen, but I think it would be great.
> 
> BTW. For Christmas I am gifting my wife with a cloned rubber vibrating version of my penis. As I hand it to her I'm going to say "look familiar?"
> Truth.
> 
> The "Clone a Willy" kit did not work for me. The tube was too flimsy and narrow.
> I bought a couple refill kits because they don't give you enough plaster. Went to Lowes to buy a foot of 3" pvc pipe and a rubber cap for the end. Cut it to length and capped it off. Should work like a charm.
Click to expand...

Lol I did the clone a willy. Fortunately I read a few blogs of guys who did it and failed. You have to be totally ready, and it's good to have a pump and c ring if you aren't using a partner, I did and it was awkward - touched the side for example but I did get a little molding plastic around the whole willy in time, and it wirked perfectly.

HOWEVER...

I was not prepared to be staring at my own c0ck - face to head so to speak. It was a real shock! Seriously, unless you're gay or bi you have NO IDEA how you'd think looks coming right at you.

You ladies - nice I appreciate (a little) what a BJ must be like. Very different from looking down from a few feet. Gotta be honest it looked huge to me and I didn't expect that. Very nice feeling though . Now I know why BJ is my wife's favorite.

I bet a lot of women don't realize how beautiful their P is either, I guess.


----------



## UMP

TheTruthHurts said:


> Lol I did the clone a willy. Fortunately I read a few blogs of guys who did it and failed. You have to be totally ready, and it's good to have a pump and c ring if you aren't using a partner, I did and it was awkward - touched the side for example but I did get a little molding plastic around the whole willy in time, and it wirked perfectly.
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> I was not prepared to be staring at my own c0ck - face to head so to speak. It was a real shock! Seriously, unless you're gay or bi you have NO IDEA how you'd think looks coming right at you.
> 
> You ladies - nice I appreciate (a little) what a BJ must be like. Very different from looking down from a few feet. Gotta be honest it looked huge to me and I didn't expect that. Very nice feeling though . Now I know why BJ is my wife's favorite.
> 
> I bet a lot of women don't realize how beautiful their P is either, I guess.


Viagra on an empty stomach, porn and then will stuff it in the 3" pvc pipe while laying on top of it. No chance to hit the sides or collapse the pipe. The pressure of the end pipe on my pubic bone will keep jr. hard and long. If I'm gunna do this, I'm gunna do it right! :smile2:


----------



## knobcreek

Lila said:


> The cosmetic surgery industry is one area where women have the advantage. We can improve just about any of our physical attributes, including the ever increasingly popular vaginal tightening procedure. Not so with men. Although there _are_ cosmetic procedures for penis enlargement, sadly they aren't very successful. The ones that succeed with the enlargement usually look physically unattractive (TBH frankenstein-like). :frown2:


Yes and no.

Women who rely on plastic surgery to make up for leading an unhealthy lifestyle like liposuction, breast implants, facelifts etc... typically look pretty bad and the plastic surgery is obvious.

Women (and men) typically (from my experience) age much better naturally if they take care of themselves. Yoga, running, crossfit, eat healthy, don't smoke, don't drink too much etc...

But then there's the age where no amount of plastic surgery will keep it together (man or woman), but it doesn't keep them from trying, and this seems to hit women harder in the later years.


----------



## lucy999

UMP said:


> BTW. For Christmas I am gifting my wife with a cloned rubber vibrating version of my penis. As I hand it to her I'm going to say "look familiar?"
> Truth.
> 
> The "Clone a Willy" kit did not work for me. The tube was too flimsy and narrow.
> I bought a couple refill kits because they don't give you enough plaster.


Look at you!!! Big penis problems.>

Seriously though, I love your and your wife's sex life. I've learned alot from you, thank you.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

UMP said:


> TheTruthHurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I did the clone a willy. Fortunately I read a few blogs of guys who did it and failed. You have to be totally ready, and it's good to have a pump and c ring if you aren't using a partner, I did and it was awkward - touched the side for example but I did get a little molding plastic around the whole willy in time, and it wirked perfectly.
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> I was not prepared to be staring at my own c0ck - face to head so to speak. It was a real shock! Seriously, unless you're gay or bi you have NO IDEA how you'd think looks coming right at you.
> 
> You ladies - nice I appreciate (a little) what a BJ must be like. Very different from looking down from a few feet. Gotta be honest it looked huge to me and I didn't expect that. Very nice feeling though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now I know why BJ is my wife's favorite.
> 
> I bet a lot of women don't realize how beautiful their P is either, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Viagra on an empty stomach, porn and then will stuff it in the 3" pvc pipe while laying on top of it. No chance to hit the sides or collapse the pipe. The pressure of the end pipe on my pubic bone will keep jr. hard and long. If I'm gunna do this, I'm gunna do it right!
Click to expand...

Wow great idea! Mine was short due to the C ring which was pretty thick and the fact that it's hard to hold in place. So it's me but shorter. Hnmmn maybe I should try again. You can get different colors so maybe I should get the darker skin this time and see what I'd look like as a man of color


----------



## UMP

lucy999 said:


> Look at you!!! Big penis problems.>
> 
> Seriously though, I love your and your wife's sex life. I've learned alot from you, thank you.


Actually, IMO it's simply a way for the manufacturer to make more money. They give you a totally flimsy tube, that is really too narrow in my opinion and then give you just "not" enough plaster. 
The mold process fails because you have like 30 seconds to get it right. What ends up happening unlike "TheTruthHurts", is you buy another kit and when that does not work, you buy a bunch of refills and go all nuts with pvc pipe like me.

On top of this you have to stay rock hard while making sure the mixture is an EXACT temperature after which you must delicately and quickly stuff yourself in this tube while trying not to touch the sides. "TheTruthHurst" must be a magician.

I am very glad something I may say might help someone. I am so thrilled with our sex life, I just want other long term married couples to experience what I do. I want to give back somehow.

A question for "TheTruthHurts". What did your wife say to you when you gave it to her?


----------



## UMP

TheTruthHurts said:


> Wow great idea! Mine was short due to the C ring which was pretty thick and the fact that it's hard to hold in place. So it's me but shorter. Hnmmn maybe I should try again. You can get different colors so maybe I should get the darker skin this time and see what I'd look like as a man of color


What did your wife say when you gave it to her?

You can gain quite a bit of hardness and a little length sitting on top of a 3" pvc pipe. It's kind of like an inverse glory hole with pubic bone pressure points. The only down side is you need a bunch of "plaster." They do sell "refill" kits for us with less dexterity than yourself.


----------



## Faithful Wife

knobcreek said:


> Because you insinuated "some men" (i.e. me) was insecure about it? Be a size queen, who cares, I have my things that I won't budge on. If you have sagging boobs or hammer toes I wouldn't give you a second look.
> 
> I stated a fact that women have large vaginas too which reduces pleasure for men, over 30 it's basically a significant portion of women, and much more of an issue than small penises. Then throwin dryness due to perimenopause and menopause and ladies vag's over 25 are the biggest culprit in bad sex. You went on to take large offense to this and go off on a tangent how this is apparently not possible and I have no definitive proof otherwise for some reason. You took offense. Shreiking like a banshee is hyperbole, but my statement on large vag's got you twisted.


I did not take offense to any statement you have said about vag size. Believe what you want.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

UMP said:


> lucy999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you!!! Big penis problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I love your and your wife's sex life. I've learned alot from you, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, IMO it's simply a way for the manufacturer to make more money. They give you a totally flimsy tube, that is really too narrow in my opinion and then give you just "not" enough plaster.
> The mold process fails because you have like 30 seconds to get it right. What ends up happening unlike "TheTruthHurts", is you buy another kit and when that does not work, you buy a bunch of refills and go all nuts with pvc pipe like me.
> 
> On top of this you have to stay rock hard while making sure the mixture is an EXACT temperature after which you must delicately and quickly stuff yourself in this tube while trying not to touch the sides. "TheTruthHurst" must be a magician.
> 
> I am very glad something I may say might help someone. I am so thrilled with our sex life, I just want other long term married couples to experience what I do. I want to give back somehow.
> 
> A question for "TheTruthHurts". What did your wife say to you when you gave it to her?
Click to expand...

TBH she was confused. I put it in her special drawer and didn't tell her. She saw it and couldn't comprehend it at first. I mean it looked EXACTLY like me.

It's too hard to be very useful, especially with the delicious toys I've bought for her, but it's fun. I occasionally threaten to use both of us in her cause she firmly believes one is an exit ONLY so it's kind of funny.

Yes to all the requirements - I had read what not to do so you do have to be very exact and lucky. If you're curved at all it won't work. I touched the sides but got just enough around me to make it work. Was actually funny - me buck naked, jerking to porn, trying to get the c ring on (later realized it was waaaaay to small), pumping with a cheap $20 pump, mixing, taking temperature, timing and hoping I can stay hard with all this going on.


----------



## Faithful Wife

bandit.45 said:


> This is changing though. Penile implants are in their infancy. But I would venture to guess that as they become more popular and more in demand, the technology will catch up.
> 
> Soon, say in a decade or two, every man who can afford it will be sporting a 9" Roboc*ck.
> 
> Fully automated, hydraulic, with nanotechnology...and ribbed for her pleasure...


What an awesome future it will be.


----------



## JoeHenderson

Faithful Wife said:


> I totally agree to be my ideal man he has to have this quality as well....and also has to be tall, fit, hot and have a gorgeous c*ck. >


I don't see anything wrong with this. You're entitled to these preferences because you know what turns you on. I don't think it's fair that men ask if size matters, and then resort to name-calling or defensiveness just because the answer doesn't fit the desired response.


----------



## Faithful Wife

UMP said:


> OK. That is cool by me.
> However, can you describe for me exactly what a "gorgeous c*ck" looks like?
> Bet you can't :grin2:
> 
> You know what would be really fun to do is to have all the men on TAM post an anonymous picture of their peni and then have all the women vote on the best looking. Ain't gunna happen, but I think it would be great.


Wonder why you think I couldn't describe what a gorgeous c*ck looks like? I would assume you would easily be able to describe what a gorgeous p*ssy or gorgeous boobs would look like. Why would there be a difference?

I wouldn't bother to describe such a thing here, since my preferences have literally nothing to do with any reader here, therefore, what would the point be?

As far as the anonymous pictures idea...this idea is completely gross to me as far as TAM goes.

And if I want to see a line up of peens, they will all be excellent ones, taken of men who are paid for such pictures.


----------



## Faithful Wife

JoeHenderson said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this. You're entitled to these preferences because you know what turns you on. I don't think it's fair that men ask if size matters, and then resort to name-calling or defensiveness just because the answer doesn't fit the desired response.


Thank you. I'm very used to it. This comes up on TAM a lot, and I always join these threads, stating my preference, and the response from a lot of men is always just like it has been here.


----------



## Faithful Wife

TheTruthHurts said:


> I bet a lot of women don't realize how beautiful their P is either, I guess.


Some of us do.


----------



## UMP

Faithful Wife said:


> Wonder why you think I couldn't describe what a gorgeous c*ck looks like? I would assume you would easily be able to describe what a gorgeous p*ssy or gorgeous boobs would look like. Why would there be a difference?
> 
> I wouldn't bother to describe such a thing here, since my preferences have literally nothing to do with any reader here, therefore, what would the point be?
> 
> As far as the anonymous pictures idea...this idea is completely gross to me as far as TAM goes.
> 
> And if I want to see a line up of peens, they will all be excellent ones, taken of men who are paid for such pictures.


Actually, 
I would be unable to describe a "gourgeous p*ssy."
There are no words in my limited vocabulary to even begin to describe "it's" unspeakable beauty. It is at the same time undeniably alluring yet utterly repulsive. I remember the first time a saw one. My thought process was, "damn that thing is gross.........why can't I stop looking......I want one."

However, I do know one when I see one. :grin2:


----------



## JoeHenderson

Faithful Wife said:


> Thank you. I'm very used to it. This comes up on TAM a lot, and I always join these threads, stating my preference, and the response from a lot of men is always just like it has been here.


I appreciate your opinion. To me I actually want it to matter at least a little bit. When it comes to the topic of body parts, my W has basically said that penises aren't really attractive and that women don't care to look at them. To some degree, it's almost a turnoff that she seemingly doesn't find penises or mine "desirable."


----------



## Faithful Wife

bandit.45 said:


> Hey you can tease me all you want. I know my limitations. I'm uglier than a Tijuana adobe wall, I have an average penis that doesn't work half the time, and I have hair growing out of really strange places...
> 
> Tease away.


Aw don't feel bad, there's someone for everyone.

(that's teasing) 

Really what anyone HERE looks like, inside or out, has literally nothing to do with MY preferences as I'll never meet any of you and am not in the market even if I did.

But you can be self-deprecating if you want. It is endearing.


----------



## Faithful Wife

JoeHenderson said:


> I appreciate your opinion. To me I actually want it to matter at least a little bit. When it comes to the topic of body parts, my W has basically said that penises aren't really attractive and that women don't care to look at them. To some degree, it's almost a turnoff that she seemingly doesn't find penises or mine "desirable."


That makes sense and I would feel that way, too, if my man had no preferences for any of my body parts. 

I do think many women feel the way your wife does though, in case that helps at all. Some just don't seem to think about peens much at all. She doesn't get to speak for those of us who do, however.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Ump I sent a pm with a link showing how it turned out. Anyone who is curious is welcome. It's a good funny gift.


----------



## Faithful Wife

UMP said:


> Actually,
> I would be unable to describe a "gourgeous p*ssy."
> There are no words in my limited vocabulary to even begin to describe "it's" unspeakable beauty. It is at the same time undeniably alluring yet utterly repulsive. I remember the first time a saw one. My thought process was, "damn that thing is gross.........why can't I stop looking......I want one."
> 
> However, I do know one when I see one. :grin2:


I see.

Well I could easily describe either a gorgeous C or a gorgeous P. I am a writer though. Maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## JoeHenderson

Faithful Wife said:


> That makes sense and I would fee that way, too, if my man had no preferences for any of my body parts.
> 
> I do think many women feel the way your wife does though, in case that helps at all. Some just don't seem to think about peens much at all. She doesn't get to speak for those of us who do, however.



Yeah, you're probably right about the general consensus. I mean I don't "need" to hear it, but it has been a turn-on (and also appreciated) when previous partners commented about what they liked about my penis, without me fishing for compliments.


----------



## Faithful Wife

JoeHenderson said:


> Yeah, you're probably right about the general consensus. I mean I don't "need" to hear it, but it has been a turn-on (and also appreciated) when previous partners commented about what they liked about my penis, without me fishing for compliments.


Of course. It feels great to be complimented on our bits. I personally couldn't be with anyone who didn't love my bits and was willing and able to say so. I also couldn't be with anyone whose bits I didn't love, and I'm happy to tell them so.

Does she compliment you otherwise though? Nice hair, teeth, eyes, smile, you look great today, whatever? That can make up for a lot.


----------



## JoeHenderson

Faithful Wife said:


> Of course. It feels great to be complimented on our bits. I personally couldn't be with anyone who didn't love my bits and was willing and able to say so. I also couldn't be with anyone whose bits I didn't love, and I'm happy to tell them so.
> 
> Does she compliment you otherwise though? Nice hair, teeth, eyes, smile, you look great today, whatever? That can make up for a lot.


I completely agree, and I often compliment her. She's in really good shape and has a great booty. Yes, I'm a shallow legs/a$$ man. I also remember she was pretty astounded when I told her that she had a gorgeous V, because she's grossed out by V's in general. 

She also brings it with the compliments, especially lately since I've been getting more toned. She also compliments me on how I dress, which is cool. So I guess I can't really complain.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Yes if you have all of that, combined with her not wanting to hear compliments about her P (helping it make sense that she doesn't compliment your C), that's a lot.


----------



## JoeHenderson

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes if you have all of that, combined with her not wanting to hear compliments about her P (helping it make sense that she doesn't compliment your C), that's a lot.


Sweet! :grin2:


----------



## UMP

Faithful Wife said:


> I see.
> 
> Well I could easily describe either a gorgeous C or a gorgeous P. I am a writer though. Maybe that makes a difference.


You see, my point in asking you this question is very similar to the OP's question. Any man inquiring about "size" is interested in what a woman thinks is "gorgeous." Is it size? Is it length? Is it girth? is it the veins? is it the skin? Cut, uncut, etc. etc. etc.
I don't know, and neither do any straight men know.

Inquiring minds want to know. Maybe someone with a less than large size has attributes that make it "gorgeous" to a woman. Maybe it's only size or width. Again, I have no Idea.


----------



## Faithful Wife

UMP said:


> You see, my point in asking you this question is very similar to the OP's question. Any man inquiring about "size" is interested in what a woman thinks is "gorgeous." Is it size? Is it length? Is it girth? is it the veins? is it the skin? Cut, uncut, etc. etc. etc.
> I don't know, and neither do any straight men know.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know. Maybe someone with a less than large size has attributes that make it "gorgeous" to a woman. Maybe it's only size or width. Again, I have no Idea.


Are they interested in women's thoughts in general, or are they wanting to hear something about their own peen and how a random female internet stranger would feel about it?

These threads really always sound like "please tell me my peen is ok", even though the question is worded to pretend it is a general question about women's thoughts.


----------



## Faithful Wife

TheTruthHurts said:


> I bet a lot of women don't realize how beautiful their P is either, I guess.


This plus the plaster c*ck mold kit discussion reminded me of this:

Changing female body perception through art | The Great Wall of Vagina

A really cool art project that has had surprising results.

(though...it is technically a great wall of vulvas...but anyway)


----------



## TiggyBlue

Faithful Wife said:


> I'm sure this could be true. The sad part is though that any woman can tighten herself up with regular kegel exercises. Many women simply don't realize that they have control over that muscle group and that it makes a difference in how they feel to their man during sex.
> 
> There was a thread in the sex section awhile ago by a guy whose wife was loose after some kids and he wasn't getting any friction. He had tried talking to her about it and suggesting kegel exercises, but he said she quickly took offense and shut him down (the way he described it, he was gentle and kind about saying it, so she shut down out of shame, not because he was being mean). I don't know what happened to the guy but it seems like last he posted he had tried gently a few more times to no avail, she would just start crying.
> 
> It was so sad to read, because I know this woman really had no idea how easy kegels are and that they do actually work. When you first try it or even think about it and that muscle group is all out of shape, it seems impossible to imagine that this could actually make any difference at all. So I'm sure she just died inside thinking "I had all your kids, that's what did this to me, I can't help it and now you are telling me the sex is bad, it's so unfair!!" There's no indication at all when you first try it that it makes any damn difference, so it seems like trying to learn how to make your eyes a different color with some ridiculous eye exercise.
> 
> But...if you do try it and stay at it, slowly you get that muscle group into GREAT control, and you can be as tight as you ever were and even moreso.
> 
> In some cases of traumatic childbirth with lots of tearing or other complications that can happen to women's sex organs, this may not be true. It would be a much larger hurdle for women like this.
> 
> I think I had to do them for a full year, starting out a few times a week, then daily whenever I could remember. It was difficult at first and felt hopeless and stupid. After it became a habit I slowly started noticing I had some more control of those muscles. Then slowly I could do it with much less mental effort. Then slowly I felt the muscles become strong and responsive to my lightest intention of flexing them. And then later, the muscles started to quiver and flinch in response to sexual thoughts and feelings, all by themselves...which was something that had rarely if ever happened to me before. I've done them since my early 20's and am now in my late 40's. At this point, my muscles down there are on auto-tight-blaster all the time, all by themselves.
> 
> Kegels are literally vagina magic.



Funny enough was watching a show the other day that had the woman with the worlds strongest vag on it.


----------



## Faithful Wife

:lol:


----------



## FalconKing

I don't know if it's been stated before since i'm new to the discussion. But you would be really surprised with how sizes of a woman's vagina vary just as much as a man's penis size. I've never had an complaints. I think though is because I get really hard erections. Also, because i'm uncircumcised it adds a bit to my girth when I enter a woman. I've heard people talk about ways you can tell a man's size. I find that to be hilarious. 

Let's take two of my best friends that i've grown up with. Known since were kids. One is 5'6' and about 160. One is 5'6' and 145. I'm 5'10 and 230 muscular. If we all took off our shirts I would look the most impressive. If we all pulled down our pants, I would look the least impressive:yawn2:


----------



## knobcreek

FalconKing said:


> I don't know if it's been stated before since i'm new to the discussion. But you would be really surprised with how sizes of a woman's vagina vary just as much as a man's penis size. :


LOL don't go there, I brought up the Curb Your Enthusiasm episode that played on this and got eviscerated!


----------



## JoeHenderson

TiggyBlue said:


> Funny enough was watching a show the other day that had the woman with the worlds strongest vag on it.


Mother of pearl


----------



## bandit.45




----------



## arbitrator

bandit.45 said:


>


*Bandito! Where'd you find that picture of me?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

arbitrator said:


> *Bandito! Where'd you find that picture of me?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The Texas Museum of Industry webpage.


----------



## just got it 55

bandit.45 said:


> This is changing though. Penile implants are in their infancy. But I would venture to guess that as they become more popular and more in demand, the technology will catch up.
> 
> Soon, say in a decade or two, every man who can afford it will be sporting a 9" Roboc*ck.
> 
> Fully automated, hydraulic, with nanotechnology...and ribbed for her pleasure...


Bandit Sounds like you have been doing extensive research on this :wink2:

55


----------



## just got it 55

UMP said:


> OK. That is cool by me.
> However, can you describe for me exactly what a "gorgeous c*ck" looks like?
> Bet you can't :grin2:
> 
> You know what would be really fun to do is to have all the men on TAM post an anonymous picture of their peni and then have all the women vote on the best looking. Ain't gunna happen, but I think it would be great.
> 
> BTW. For Christmas I am gifting my wife with a cloned rubber vibrating version of my penis. As I hand it to her I'm going to say "look familiar?"
> Truth.
> 
> The "Clone a Willy" kit did not work for me. The tube was too flimsy and narrow.
> I bought a couple refill kits because they don't give you enough plaster. Went to Lowes to buy a foot of 3" pvc pipe and a rubber cap for the end. Cut it to length and capped it off. Should work like a charm.


So after you cut it you probably had very little waste :smile2:

55


----------



## bandit.45

just got it 55 said:


> Bandit Sounds like you have been doing extensive research on this :wink2:
> 
> 55


Actually, this topic came up in a group conversation at one of my AA meetings. Several members had noted the terrible toll that alcoholism took on their libidos and many of the guys suffer from ED. One of the guys used to work for Memorial Hermann Medical, and he told us about all this new penile enlargement technology that the Germans are coming out with. 

Pretty interesting stuff, and since my brain is a wh0re for useless trivia, I stowed that arcane piece of knowledge away, knowing I could pull it out again one day for use in a conversation. Like now!


----------



## just got it 55

Faithful Wife said:


> Of course. It feels great to be complimented on our bits. I personally couldn't be with anyone who didn't love my bits and was willing and able to say so. I also couldn't be with anyone whose bits I didn't love, and I'm happy to tell them so.
> 
> Does she compliment you otherwise though? Nice hair, teeth, eyes, smile, you look great today, whatever? That can make up for a lot.


Nahh my wife could tell me that I look like 100 miles of bad dirt road dumb as a bag of hammers and smell like a dogs a$$ on a wet day But your C0ck is the nicest In the history of c0cks

That would make me a happy man.:laugh:

55


----------



## Faithful Wife

just got it 55 said:


> Nahh my wife could tell me that I look like 100 miles of bad dirt road dumb as a bag of hammers and smell like a dogs a$$ on a wet day But your C0ck is the nicest In the history of c0cks
> 
> That would make me a happy man.:laugh:
> 
> 55


Right, I get that. But if it was between no compliments about your c*ck AND no compliments about anything else about you, versus no compliments about your c*ck but plenty of compliments about everything else...wouldn't you take the compliments about everything else?


----------



## Faithful Wife

bandit.45 said:


> Actually, this topic came up in a group conversation at one of my AA meetings. Several members had noted the terrible toll that alcoholism took on their libidos and many of the guys suffer from ED. One of the guys used to work for Memorial Hermann Medical, and he told us about all this new penile enlargement technology that the Germans are coming out with.
> 
> Pretty interesting stuff, and since my brain is a wh0re for useless trivia, I stowed that arcane piece of knowledge away, knowing I could pull it out again one day for use in a conversation. Like now!


They are making sex robots for our future, too (both male and female, of course). I wonder if all the future guys get the amazing new penis surgeries, maybe there wouldn't still be a market for the robots?

Nah. They will still have a market for the robots (both male and female, of course).


----------



## arbitrator

bandit.45 said:


> The Texas Museum of Industry webpage.


*Ka-Ching! We have a winner!

Let's just say that if I were packing around something of that magnitude, I'd be proudly displaying it for all to see out at the Offshore Technology Conference!

And with a "take-a-number" machine!!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MountainRunner

I'm beginning to understand you women and unfortunately, I'm beginning to side with the "boys"...you ladies act like true ****s when in common company. How do I know this? I was a bouncer in a nightclub..I heard the banter. I need to leave TAM.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog

MountainRunner said:


> I'm beginning to understand you women and unfortunately, I'm beginning to side with the "boys"...you ladies act like true ****s when in common company. How do I know this? I was a bouncer in a nightclub..I heard the banter. I need to leave TAM.


did night security myself back in my mid twenties.
Yep, ice wouldn't melt in a lot of places - and they all "want to leave their past behind them". Yeah, if I had been that much of a dirtbag sleaze I'd want to sweep it under the carpet too!!
Between the dregs that poured out of the pubs and clubs, and the "it wasn't me" hangers on....


----------



## MountainRunner

spotthedeaddog said:


> did night security myself back in my mid twenties.
> Yep, ice wouldn't melt in a lot of places - and they all "want to leave their past behind them". Yeah, if I had been that much of a dirtbag sleaze I'd want to sweep it under the carpet too!!
> Between the dregs that poured out of the pubs and clubs, and the "it wasn't me" hangers on....


Cracks me up how the y chromosome crowd likes to justify their "appeal" for a male with a large penis while saying that their partner is "all I need". If their partner was "all they needed"...why the lust, yes?

*Dont expect a response from the ladies on this one*


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Kind of took a left turn here somewhere... The ladies were asked their opinions. I don't see how that relates to what you guys are saying about women in general... Very odd IMO


----------



## Spotthedeaddog

TheTruthHurts said:


> Kind of took a left turn here somewhere... The ladies were asked their opinions. I don't see how that relates to what you guys are saying about women in general... Very odd IMO


Is it folie a deux when a group narrow their validation choices to only those like themselves so they can tell themselves how wonderful they are...


----------



## OnTheFly

MountainRunner said:


> I'm beginning to understand you women and unfortunately, I'm beginning to side with the "boys"...


Better late than never.


----------



## Horizon

bandit.45 said:


> Actually, this topic came up in a group conversation at one of my AA meetings. Several members had noted the terrible toll that alcoholism took on their libidos and many of the guys suffer from ED. One of the guys used to work for Memorial Hermann Medical, and he told us about all this new penile enlargement technology that the Germans are coming out with.
> 
> Pretty interesting stuff, and since my brain is a wh0re for useless trivia, I stowed that arcane piece of knowledge away, knowing I could pull it out again one day for use in a conversation. Like now!


"....knowing i could pull it out again one day for use in a conversation" :grin2: That's gold bandit


----------



## Omego

Horizon said:


> "....knowing i could pull it out again one day for use in a conversation" :grin2: That's gold bandit


LOL!! I didn't even make the connection before you posted. :rofl:


----------



## UMP

Faithful Wife said:


> Are they interested in women's thoughts in general, or are they wanting to hear something about their own peen and how a random female internet stranger would feel about it?
> 
> These threads really always sound like "please tell me my peen is ok", even though the question is worded to pretend it is a general question about women's thoughts.


All of the above and my perverted way to get you to write some erotica.
Oh well. I tried :grin2:


----------



## just got it 55

So yesterday my wife and I go to get our Christmas tree

She always wants to go big Too big for the room IMO

Anyway really not that important to me....

So we put it up nice and full I say looks good

she says too small I tell her she is a Christmas tree Size Queen

Then she asks Do you think size is important ?

In 40 + years together this has never been a topic of discussion

I simply say Sure it does

No reply and I was really waiting for her response but I think the wheels were turning

55


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

MountainRunner said:


> Cracks me up how the y chromosome crowd likes to justify their "appeal" for a male with a large penis while saying that their partner is "all I need". If their partner was "all they needed"...why the lust, yes?
> 
> *Dont expect a response from the ladies on this one*


I don't even understand what this means. 

MR- Are you upset that your wife has a preference, or a lust, for a larger penis than yours?

Keep in mind what you posted about a couple days ago. Your OW was someone who is prettier than your wife and your wife had her feelings hurt by that.

But you know that it's the whole package that matters and that she was the most beautiful because of everything together.

Some men lust over or watch porn with prettier, younger, perkier women even though they love their wives and think they are all they need. 

The same works for women. A different man may have a nicer, bigger penis but that doesn't mean he is the best overall package (*ahem*) 


My H happens to have my perfect size and look everywhere, penis included, but that doesn't mean I haven't looked at pictures of other men and thought "wow, he's hot"- see the men's body preference thread in SIM for examples  

From what I gather, your wife posted a photo to fb of a pirate with his penis bulge showing? I saw the pic and have seen others like it. Those kinds of things go around as lol pics, it wasn't even that impressive TBH.


----------



## NoSizeQueen

My BF is quite small, about 3". It was different at first, his small size made the mechanics of the whole act a little bit tricky. But now that we've gotten used to each other and learned a few new tricks, his size isn't such a big deal. He has plenty of other *ahem* talents, so we're both satisfied. 

I was a little unsure if it would work at first, but I decided to hang around and give it a shot because he's a really great guy, and I'm glad I did.

Size matters a little, but can be replaced by skills. Emotional connections matter more.


----------



## Faithful Wife

MountainRunner said:


> Cracks me up how the y chromosome crowd likes to justify their "appeal" for a male with a large penis while saying that their partner is "all I need". If their partner was "all they needed"...why the lust, yes?
> 
> *Dont expect a response from the ladies on this one*


Oh yeah...for some reason the women should hang their heads and not respond because you called them out.  "Holy crap, I was not supposed to reveal that we actually have lust for other people!"

Here's a suggestion, MR: Please go "call out" every guy on every thread here who ever says they most certainly watch porn, lust after other women, have pics of naked chicks on their phone, has a spank bank full of memories of women including our sisters and best friends, and similar stuff like that.

Have fun, that will take you awhile.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Ha ha I've been showing huge penis porn occasionally to my wife lately - she never had seen any porn I didn't show her (good catholic girl and all) and looking for pictures of ripped guys with nice units, just thought I'd have fun with her, making up a story and getting her into it. Before this year the last time we looked at pity together you had to buy it in a magazine - not saying we're old or anything.

I love porn - duh - why shouldn't she get some eye candy too? Just a little to get a dialogue flowing and get into sexy time easier. Gotta make the transition from work and a boatload of kids somehow.

W definitely isn't interested in the "well hung" crowd and looks at it to please me. She loves my package and I love everything about her. Guys get way too "hung" up on this stuff


----------



## laroo

Great...my fortune tonight #InBed


----------



## TheTruthHurts

laroo said:


> Great...my fortune tonight #InBed[/QUOTE
> Lol that's good! If it's a small package, hope it's as lively as a Mexican jumping bean!


----------



## jorgegene

TheTruthHurts said:


> Ha ha I've been showing huge penis porn occasionally to my wife lately - she never had seen any porn I didn't show her (good catholic girl and all) and looking for pictures of ripped guys with nice units, just thought I'd have fun with her, making up a story and getting her into it. Before this year the last time we looked at pity together you had to buy it in a magazine - not saying we're old or anything.
> 
> I love porn - duh - why shouldn't she get some eye candy too? Just a little to get a dialogue flowing and get into sexy time easier. Gotta make the transition from work and a boatload of kids somehow.
> 
> W definitely isn't interested in the "well hung" crowd and looks at it to please me. She loves my package and I love everything about her. *Guys get way too "hung" up on this stuff *


no kidding!


----------



## jorgegene

NoSizeQueen said:


> My BF is quite small, about 3". It was different at first, his small size made the mechanics of the whole act a little bit tricky. But now that we've gotten used to each other and learned a few new tricks, his size isn't such a big deal. He has plenty of other *ahem* talents, so we're both satisfied.
> 
> I was a little unsure if it would work at first, but I decided to hang around and give it a shot because he's a really great guy, and I'm glad I did.
> 
> Size matters a little, but can be replaced by skills. Emotional connections matter more.


and there you have it. that's about all men need to know.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Nosizequeen I read your original thread at the time and you seemed to genuinely like the guy, so I'm glad people were able to provide help and suggestions to make this work for you guys. When you find someone who is right, it's worth a little work and adjustment to give it a fair shot. Good luck!


----------



## happy2gether

My wife says size does not matter to her. I am average size, nothing to brag about at all, and it more than gets the job done. For instance last night she was still twitching 20 minutes after we finished.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Was going to say "a good fit for you" but I thought that little phrase might be a tiny prick to your heart. Humor is very important in life, don't you think?


----------



## arbitrator

*It's not so much what is physically hanging off of a guy that really matters; it's the desire in his heart and the love for his woman that should be so much more preeminent!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

So this thread has calmed so I will address the OP somewhat - Actually when we first got married, sex was kind of uncomfortable for my wife and me too. After two kids (14 & 16) and 21 years of a healthy sex life in our marriage, it is all good. I will leave it at that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikaika

arbitrator said:


> *It's not so much what is physically hanging off of a guy that really matters; it's the desire in his heart and the love for his woman that should be so much more preeminent!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I agree totally. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski

MountainRunner said:


> Cracks me up how *the y chromosome crowd* likes to justify their "appeal" for a male with a large penis while saying that their partner is "all I need". If their partner was "all they needed"...why the lust, yes?
> 
> *Dont expect a response from the ladies on this one*


Wouldn't that be dudes?


----------



## NoSizeQueen

TheTruthHurts said:


> Was going to say "a good fit for you" but I thought that little phrase might be a tiny prick to your heart. Humor is very important in life, don't you think?


LOL at "tiny prick", maybe you share his talent for bad puns! 

I deleted my original thread, because I didn't want him to accidentally find it. I was afraid his feelings would be hurt by the many people who felt I should go ahead and leave because it couldn't possibly work. Interestingly, those posters were pretty evenly split between men and women.

The only time I ever wish he was bigger is when I want doggy style (it doesn't work because he tends to slip out). I consider that a small price to pay for a happy relationship. He actually brings me to O much more reliably than any average sized man I've been with.


----------



## JoeHenderson

NoSizeQueen said:


> LOL at "tiny prick", maybe you share his talent for bad puns!
> 
> I deleted my original thread, because I didn't want him to accidentally find it. I was afraid his feelings would be hurt by the many people who felt I should go ahead and leave because it couldn't possibly work. Interestingly, those posters were pretty evenly split between men and women.
> 
> The only time I ever wish he was bigger is when I want doggy style (it doesn't work because he tends to slip out). I consider that a small price to pay for a happy relationship. He actually brings me to O much more reliably than any average sized man I've been with.


I think this post is a good example of how size matters a little bit for some women, but it's not an "all or nothing" argument. In certain situations (e.g., positions), you wouldn't mind him being bigger. That's honest. However, you'd hate to hurt his feelings, so you went ahead and deleted your thread. Women may have their preferences, but it doesn't mean it's insensitive to have those preferences. 

BTW, I'm happy to hear that the relationship is going well, and that he's getting the job done.


----------



## rich84

As a dude, especially having lived both sides of the coin, I think it matters (albeit probably less than a lot of men think). 

I was always overweight (read quite obese) and so it took a lot of my length away. I have since lost weight (I'm now really fit) and gained nearly two inches. Boy was that a game changer for me. I went from average to above average. Sex was just easier, I didn't slip out, and so I could approach things with more enthusiasm and try new positions where I was limited before. I had more confidence all around too from losing the weight. Being so self conscious before made me more passive in bed, and that's not sexy. 

Do I need the extra to be good in bed? No, I have other talents. But it makes things more interesting. 

Also my wife seems much more fascinated with my c0ck. 

I will say that I never believed that average (5-6 inches), was indeed average until I joined a gym. My wife told me her first was larger than me and porn is so over the top. So, I assumed that average was a number that existed to make men feel better. Nope! Lots of dudes have very little to work with, and that pretty much alleviated any concerns I had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UMP

How do we compare?
"There is an app for that." 

www.thevisualiser.net


----------



## UMP

rich84 said:


> As a dude, especially having lived both sides of the coin, I think it matters (albeit probably less than a lot of men think).
> 
> I was always overweight (read quite obese) and so it took a lot of my length away. I have since lost weight (I'm now really fit) and gained nearly two inches. Boy was that a game changer for me. I went from average to above average. Sex was just easier, I didn't slip out, and so I could approach things with more enthusiasm and try new positions where I was limited before. I had more confidence all around too from losing the weight. Being so self conscious before made me more passive in bed, and that's not sexy.
> 
> Do I need the extra to be good in bed? No, I have other talents. But it makes things more interesting.
> 
> Also my wife seems much more fascinated with my c0ck.
> 
> I will say that I never believed that average (5-6 inches), was indeed average until I joined a gym. My wife told me her first was larger than me and porn is so over the top. So, I assumed that average was a number that existed to make men feel better. Nope! Lots of dudes have very little to work with, and that pretty much alleviated any concerns I had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also lost 50 pounds and noticed the same thing.
The other most interesting part is that the same sized penis on a huge body looks a hell of a lot bigger on a much smaller body.


----------



## happy2gether

that is part of my problem now too, although I am average right now I am also about 60 pounds overweight so if I can manage to lose that I will "gain" some size. I was never huge even when I was skinny, but I can tell my weight has cost me some length.


----------



## UMP

happy2gether said:


> that is part of my problem now too, although I am average right now I am also about 60 pounds overweight so if I can manage to lose that I will "gain" some size. I was never huge even when I was skinny, but I can tell my weight has cost me some length.


It makes a BIG difference. Dr. Oz was right. 30 pounds = 1 inch.
You can also move a lot better, more confidence. It's all a win - win.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

OMG I'm like 80-100 lbs overweight - I better not lose any more weight


----------



## MAJDEATH

When I asked my hs math teacher which was more important, length or width, she responded with "after having 3 children, I would say width is more important". She was a really cool teacher!


----------



## GusPolinski

UMP said:


> It makes a BIG difference. Dr. Oz was right. *30 pounds = 1 inch.*
> You can also move a lot better, more confidence. It's all a win - win.


LOL...

God help my poor wife if I ever lose a significant amount of weight.


----------



## GusPolinski

MAJDEATH said:


> When I asked my hs math teacher which was more important, length or width, she responded with "after having 3 children, I would say width is more important". She was a really cool teacher!


Uhhh...

Kind of a f*cked up conversation for a student to have w/ a teacher, wouldn't you say?


----------



## JoeHenderson

GusPolinski said:


> Uhhh...
> 
> Kind of a f*cked up conversation for a student to have w/ a teacher, wouldn't you say?


Yeah that's just asking for trouble.


----------



## marriage_student

Ladies have a sexual peak in their 30s i think i read somewhere, so that teacher was probably in her 30s and liked talking about it


----------



## GusPolinski

marriage_student said:


> Ladies have a sexual peak in their 30s i think i read somewhere, so that teacher was probably in her 30s and liked talking about it


Oh. Well that makes it OK...

...right?!?


----------



## Ikaika

marriage_student said:


> Ladies have a sexual peak in their 30s i think i read somewhere, so that teacher was probably in her 30s and liked talking about it



I would have to agree with Gus on this one. Regardless of age, the very nature of such a topic seems highly inappropriate discussions between teacher and student. Professionalism is not being exercised. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marriage_student

^ yeah but she only lives once (as far as she knows), got to strike while the iron is hot.
professionalism is not that important.


----------



## Ikaika

marriage_student said:


> ^ yeah but she only lives once (as far as she knows), got to strike while the iron is hot.
> professionalism is not that important.



I would have to disagree wholeheartedly. Anyway, the topic is whether size matters to the ladies on TAM. I believe the winning post came from one of our esteemed mods. Yes it does:




Amplexor said:


> *Yup!*






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski

marriage_student said:


> ^ yeah but she only lives once (as far as she knows), got to strike while the iron is hot.
> professionalism is not that important.


Derp.


----------



## Bibi1031

marriage_student said:


> Ladies have a sexual peak in their 30s i think i read somewhere, so that teacher was probably in her 30s and liked talking about it


yup. I reached mine at 36. Now, that's appropriate here. ,-)


----------



## Florida_rosbif

A man walks into a library and says to the librarian, "Do you have that book for men with small penises?"

The librarian looks on her computer and says, "I don't know if it's in yet."

"Yeah that's the one."


----------



## marriage_student

Florida_rosbif said:


> A man walks into a library and says to the librarian, "Do you have that book for men with small penises?"
> 
> The librarian looks on her computer and says, "I don't know if it's in yet."
> 
> "Yeah that's the one."


which book did you read that joke from? or website?
i wouldn't mind a link.


----------



## alexm

marriage_student said:


> Ladies have a sexual peak in their 30s i think i read somewhere, so that teacher was probably in her 30s and liked talking about it


Apparently that "peaking" thing is a myth. I know I read that somewhere (must be true!)

The gist of it was that men and women are not that far apart when it comes to this so-called "peak", and that it's more of a byproduct of attitudes towards sex. And it's also rather outdated in this day and age.

Generally speaking, "back in the day" when it was frowned upon for a woman to be sexually outgoing, it would manifest itself somewhat later in life, specifically after being married and getting comfortable with one's self. Or in other words, it was okay for "boys to be boys", while younger women were expected to be prim and proper.

The reality is, as I understand it, that young men and women are much much closer in timelines in regards to sexuality, interest, and physiology. It's just that society usually did a good job of repressing this in girls/women. You still see this, obviously, but far less these days.

So this thinking of males hitting their peak at 18-22 and women at 34-38 (or whatever) isn't quite true, at least for the reasons we were led to believe.

Personally, I agree. I think each gender has relatively equal amounts of interest during the teen years, and it typically wanes a little bit once life really starts (university, career, marriage, children). But as it was frowned upon for a woman/girl to be sexually interested/available during those younger years, it was common for a woman to discover herself once it was deemed to be "okay" (and especially after being married and having children who are now old enough to manage themselves).

Whoever wrote this even threw out the physiological aspect of it (ie. womens clocks are ticking later in life, so the subconscious wants more sex before it's "too late"). I don't remember what the argument for that was, but it was a compelling one. In reality, mens clocks are ticking by that point, too!

On a side note, I know that my own body is not what it was when I was 18, or 22, and I don't think there's a whole lot of difference when it comes to women. When you're that age, you have all the energy in the world, not to mention the hormonal changes one is still going through (but primarily in your younger teen years). Stamina is through the roof, blood flow (!!), general interest in the opposite sex and finding a mate, etc etc etc.

In short, it's another thing in a long list of things that one can blame on the heavily male-dominated society us older folks grew up with, and this myth has perpetuated to this day. As a 40-year old male, I'm somewhere in between this generational gap, I think. And having a teenage boy in the house, with teenage friends and girlfriends, I can say, at least from my pov, that girls that age in 2015 are not at all like girls that age "back in my day". Whereas my parents grew up in the sexual revolution, it is their kids who grew up in the first generation of true gender equality. I would say that my parents were probably the last real generation that grew up with the whole "girls wait til marriage" attitudes.

So of course it appeared as though women hit a peak at a later age than men - they weren't really afforded the opportunity to do so at a younger age.


----------



## marriage_student

^ can you explain what you mean by "womens clocks are ticking later in life, so the subconscious wants more sex before it's "too late""?

what do you mean by too late?
do you mean women fear they won't be able to have sex over 50? 
btw which age do women stop feeling like sex?

in the past generations did women refuse to have sex before marriage for religion reasons or was it just a social reason?
religion is less common now than ever before i think.


----------



## JoeHenderson

marriage_student said:


> ^ can you explain what you mean by "womens clocks are ticking later in life, so the subconscious wants more sex before it's "too late""?
> 
> what do you mean by too late?
> do you mean women fear they won't be able to have sex over 50?
> btw which age do women stop feeling like sex?
> 
> in the past generations did women refuse to have sex before marriage for religion reasons or was it just a social reason?
> religion is less common now than ever before i think.


I believe the "too late" refers to their baby making years. MANY women have sex past 50. Each woman (and man) is different in terms of diminishing desire for sex or libido.


----------



## marriage_student

JoeHenderson said:


> I believe the "too late" refers to their baby making years. MANY women have sex past 50. Each woman (and man) is different in terms of diminishing desire for sex or libido.


thanks, yeah i forgot about babies.


----------



## I Don't Know

marriage_student said:


> thanks, yeah i forgot about babies.


As you venture into this sexual time in your young life, NEVER forget about babies again!


----------



## JoeHenderson

I Don't Know said:


> As you venture into this sexual time in your young life, NEVER forget about babies again!


lol wise words, my friend. :smile2:


----------



## alexm

JoeHenderson said:


> I believe the "too late" refers to their baby making years. MANY women have sex past 50. Each woman (and man) is different in terms of diminishing desire for sex or libido.


Exactly.

Has little to do with the actual libido, I don't think, and more to do with menopause creeping up and the loss of the ability to have babies.


----------



## marriage_student

I Don't Know said:


> As you venture into this sexual time in your young life, NEVER forget about babies again!


yeah babies suck.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Please tell me that was a bad attempt at humor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marriage_student

Elizabeth001 said:


> Please tell me that was a bad attempt at humor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


anyway i'm lucky my girlfriend has never had a baby, or that baby would probably have damaged her nipples due to amateur sucking. 
instead, perfect nipples all for me.


----------



## EllisRedding

marriage_student said:


> anyway i'm lucky my girlfriend has never had a baby, or that baby would probably have damaged her nipples due to amateur sucking.
> instead, perfect nipples all for me.


By that rationale I have perfect nipples as well ...


----------



## Spotthedeaddog

marriage_student said:


> thanks, yeah i forgot about babies.


Well that makes you a male then.


----------



## marriage_student

spotthedeaddog said:


> Well that makes you a male then.


that's true, males can't really have babies, so babies are almost irrelevant unless our partners are pregnant >


----------



## alltheprettyflowers

Yes size matters, the smaller the better... maybe even less chance of the woman getting bladder infections? Only experienced a small penis once in my life, sex was easy and didnt feel like a hassle. I dont understand why majority of women act like **** hungry brood mares. Taking big **** wont give you a medal. The cervix shouldnt get pummeled hard, soreness and bruising are unnecessary.


----------



## Faithful Wife

We're not all built the same. Cervix pummeling doesn't happen to me except in certain angles (that are not on our list of favorites). True, no medals are given, but the prize I get is much better than a medal anyway.

That said, some women's anatomy suits them better to a smaller sized guy, or guys that are shaped one way or another. That's the beauty of "there is someone for everyone".


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Ok and speaking of size I've got a bone to pick with Trojan about their "magnum" condoms. Bought some hoping they'd work but WTF they're just a marketing ploy for normal guys to feel big. I about killed myself getting one on. Then I googled and found the circumference is 4.24". How is that supposed to fit a 6" ****? I guess they're wider at the top, but they're tapered so the base fits a regular guy but chokes the crap out of a little bigger than average ****. Marketing ploy - be forewarned. Found there is a magnum XL too... IDK - too many people worried about the size of their junk so now condoms have fake big sizes. I guess just like fake smaller women's sized clothes.


----------



## NoSizeQueen

While we're complaining about size and condoms...

Why is it so freaking hard to find small sized condoms?!? I read that manufacturers don't bother selling them in stores, because men won't buy small condoms even if they need them. I don't know if that's true, but it's really difficult to find a condom that properly fits a smaller guy.


----------



## Faithful Wife

NSQ, aren't there any available by special order online? I'm sure there are, if you've never googled it, try it.


----------



## NoSizeQueen

There are a few, but there's not much variety. And you usually have to order a really big batch, which sucks if you're not sure if you'll like that style. It's not something that's advertised very much, you've really got to go looking for it.

I think they're more popular in Asia, but the idea of Chinese mail-order condoms makes me a little nervous...


----------



## MAJDEATH

Sounds to me, based on the TAM ladies responses, that very generally speaking: adequate GIRTH may have the most benefits, and the least amount of problems if too large, compared to just LENGTH alone. A special mention to both overall shape and partner-specific technique should be noted as well.


----------



## Elizabeth001

I'll put a line in the water. Who else has experienced a crooked penis? I don't think I would have minded my exh's being crooked...if it had crooked the right way :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSizeQueen

I've been with one that was twisted. The little seam that is normally under the head was at 4 o'clock. I have no idea why. I could only tell the difference when I was going down.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Elizabeth001 said:


> I'll put a line in the water. Who else has experienced a crooked penis? I don't think I would have minded my exh's being crooked...if it had crooked the right way :/


This is what I was getting at in an earlier post when I said some women's anatomy are better suited for a penis that is shaped this way or that way.

There is a huge variety of penis shapes, bends, twists, leanings, etc.

And there is a huge variety of ways a woman's anatomy is shaped internally. Some peen shapes fit some vag shapes really well, some not so well. The cervix is not in the exact same "spot" inside a woman. And the tilt of the vagina's opening is not the same in each woman. 

Here's a mostly SFW article discussing some different shapes and types of peen:

Penis Shape and Size: The Ultimate Visual Guide to Great Sex | Greatist

I could not find a similar article about vag's and vaginal openings, but I'll keep hunting...


----------



## TheTruthHurts

W is curved - we found this out years ago trying to have kids. I was curved a little - the opposite way I assume. A scissors type position (her leg, mine, hers, mine) is winderful one way but uncomfortable interleaving the legs the other way. Go figure. Just have to keep poking and prodding till something feels good


----------



## lucy999

Elizabeth001 said:


> I'll put a line in the water. Who else has experienced a crooked penis? I don't think I would have minded my exh's being crooked...if it had crooked the right way :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dated a guy with one that curved. boy, did it hit the sweet spot!!!! I told him how great it felt and he was mortified. All he could say was, I have a curved c$ck?!!


----------



## I Don't Know

lucy999 said:


> I dated a guy with one that curved. boy, did it hit the sweet spot!!!! I told him how great it felt and he was mortified. All he could say was, I have a curved c$ck?!!


Had he never seen his own penis before?


----------



## lucy999

I Don't Know said:


> Had he never seen his own penis before?


Lol I was gonna ask him wtf how did he not know but thought better of it.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

I've seen a very crooked one. It bent down when hard, at a pretty significant angle. Wasn't easy to work with.

I've also experienced a micro, but only oral. I felt bad for the guy! He was really cute and we were hot and heavy in his car and I thought, hey, I'm going to give him some fun! I was caught off guard and it went downhill from there. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth001

After the last 10 years with my STBX, I just prefer them stiff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSizeQueen

intheory said:


> I guess I'm the only one here who prefers smaller penises.


I've only been with one small penis... but it's definitely my favorite, over any of the average ones I've been with.

The advantages seem to outweigh the drawbacks (for me, at least).


----------



## TheTruthHurts

@intheory - about men being concerned about what other guys think... That's probably part of it, but mostly it's about being compared unfavorably to a prior lover. Masculinity has a very large competitive component - just look at what guys do with each other to joke around. In business you're naturally always sparring at a minimum (with people you like) and at war with those you want to beat.

This definitely carries on in the bedroom, particularly since women don't joust the same way. So in a guy's mind he's always thinking - what did you like better or more with me vs. others; what did they know that I don't; etc. Most of us desperately want to please you sexually. Be your best.

We know women will rarely tell us the truth about this stuff anyway, so "that was nice" could mean "it was nice", "it was ok, but not like the other guy" or "wow, I'm glad he's finely done with THAT"









So then there's porn which most guys enjoy - the more explicit and messy the better some times - but you've got horse c*cks abusing 80 lb women who act like they've never had it so good. We know it's not right... but where on the continuum of "it's nice" to "oh gawd, f me till I pass out" is reality?

Obviously not every guy is that insecure, but I wouldn't be surprise if the MAJORITY of guys felt some part of what I expressed above at some point.

I'm just lucky I found my bride as a teenager and neither of us had to do the comparison and sexual history thing that most go through.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Elizabeth001 said:


> After the last 10 years with my STBX, I just prefer them stiff


A hard man is good to find.


----------



## Faithful Wife

TheTruthHurts said:


> @intheory - about men being concerned about what other guys think... That's probably part of it, but mostly it's about being compared unfavorably to a prior lover. Masculinity has a very large competitive component - just look at what guys do with each other to joke around. In business you're naturally always sparring at a minimum (with people you like) and at war with those you want to beat.
> 
> This definitely carries on in the bedroom, particularly since women don't joust the same way. So in a guy's mind he's always thinking - what did you like better or more with me vs. others; what did they know that I don't; etc. Most of us desperately want to please you sexually. Be your best.


A lot of people have insecurities about their partner's ex-lovers, or about what they are looking at in porn, or if they feel they are not their partner's ideal type...or in some cases, having been told they are not attractive to their partner. When this type of deep, clutching insecurity gets ahold of someone, it can really mess up their ability to function during sex.

Even minor insecurities can interfere greatly with your head (and ultimately, performance) during sex. "Does my belly look fat when I'm in this position?" "Is he/she comparing me to x,y,z". "I can't possibly look sexy right now, ugh". 

Some people are just never comfortable with their bodies and thus don't allow themselves to be fully present and engaged during sex. And sometimes this is actually a subconscious intimacy buffer. Meaning, the real issue is not a body image issue, it is an intimacy issue.

And the reverse of all of that is true, too. If you love your body, you will more likely be able to share it completely during sex.

I've always found it interesting/strange that some people who love their bodies have many "flaws" (as judged by the world of photo shop perfection) and some people who have bodies that literally look photo shopped but are real hate their bodies.

I have felt mild to medium insecurity about my body's flaws or my skills when I was younger...and it sucked. It made me miserable and made me want to avoid fully sharing my body. When I had had enough of it and just decided I wanted to enjoy my body, not look down at it during sex and think about how I wanted to change it, but instead look down at it and feel like "woo hoo, sex is fun, look at us goin' at it down there!"...then I put all my effort into ridding myself of the insecurities, and stayed at this goal, until I achieved it. I just realized that no one could tell me what to think about my own body, therefore, I'm going to decide to love it.
@Anon Pink described a similar process she went through in order to learn to love her body and enjoy it during sex more.

I think if a guy can truly love his penis and not worry about the size issue or anything else, then his penis will look and behave its best.


----------



## TrulyTrudy

It only matters if the woman is all stretched out due to poor muscle tone, an abundant amount of partners, or a medical problem. Women's bodies are built to accommodate all sizes. In my experience, littler ones work longer (think about the mechanics), provide more physical pleasure (look up where the nerve endings are), and generally belong to owners who have taken the time to figure out how to use them.

What really matters is whether the guy is insecure about it. Insecurity is a huge turn-off. Most women I know would rather have a clean, good-smelling, funny, "little" guy than the opposite.


----------



## Kev88

In all the posts the world over about size, there is one aspect that I have not seen addressed. What about oral?

Above-average men: Have you had issues where women refused or started and stopped because the size was too much?

Women: What do you do?


----------



## PieceOfSky

Faithful Wife said:


> Here's a mostly SFW article discussing some different shapes and types of peen...




I wish you ladies wouldn't call it that... Makes me nervous every since i noticed we have a ball-peen hammer in the toolbox downstairs, and I have yet to think of a legitimate reason why...



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ball-peen_hammer#/media/File:Ball-peen_hammer_380mm.JPG



(j/k -- call it whatever you like...and happy new year)


----------



## Runs like Dog

PieceOfSky said:


> I wish you ladies wouldn't call it that... Makes me nervous every since i noticed we have a ball-peen hammer in the toolbox downstairs, and I have yet to think of a legitimate reason why...


Peening is the activity of hardening metal by the application of impact force. Hammers, steel shot, magnetoplasmadynamic acceleration even good old fashioned neodymium laser will do the trick. 

So it's kinda the same thing as intercourse.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
One of the reasons my wife gives for not doing oral is that I'm too big for her mouth.

(and missing an opportunity to be nice, she says - "my mouth is really small"). :frown2:

OK, its true, but it would have been such an easy compliment to make.....





Kev88 said:


> In all the posts the world over about size, there is one aspect that I have not seen addressed. What about oral?
> 
> Above-average men: Have you had issues where women refused or started and stopped because the size was too much?
> 
> Women: What do you do?


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Kev88 said:


> In all the posts the world over about size, there is one aspect that I have not seen addressed. What about oral?
> 
> Above-average men: Have you had issues where women refused or started and stopped because the size was too much?
> 
> Women: What do you do?


Only one woman for me... 30+ years... but oral is her favorite thing. That's all she wants to do LOL. So maybe it's a thing.

I did have one other girl many many years ago... we were broken up... she was a virgin but wife did engage in oral. She "claimed" to have dislocated her jaw but I always thought that wasn't true I mean WTF. Found out a little while ago I'm wide am so huh, I guess I did dislocate it. I felt bad.

So I'd be interested too... my sample size of two both enjoyed it a lot. I love to watch too . Idk


----------



## Divinely Favored

UMP said:


> jorgegene said:
> 
> 
> 
> i vote best answer in thread so far!
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think of it this way:
> Let's say there is an orgy. 10 guys and one woman.
> 1 of the 10 guys is massive, the other 9 are average, more or less.
> All 10 guys are "trying" to stand tall and in line being looked upon by the woman. Invariably the bigger guy intimidates the other nine, or so he thinks. He is harder because he is more confident. The woman can see this just by looking in his eyes.
> However, there is this really confident shorter, normal looking guy with a raging stick as a hard on. He could give a shiit how big anyone else is because he knows he's gunna rock this girls world no matter what.
> She picks up on all this.
> 
> They all have their turn. 8 of the guys cum while half limp and shy while doing so. Mr. big thinks he's all that and does a decent job, but the strangely confident man in the corner KNOWS he's all that and proves it.
> 
> That strange guy in the corner takes her home.
> 
> •The above is a work of fiction. Names, characters, businesses, places, events and incidents are either the products of the author’s imagination or used in a fictitious manner. Any resemblance to actual persons, living or dead, or actual events is purely coincidental.
Click to expand...


Her Skank Azz would not be going home with me. Reminds me of a past GF who after I broke up with her got drunk at a party and pulled a chain with 4 guys on the football team. I knew there was a reason we did not click that well.


----------



## Divinely Favored

laroo said:


> PreRaphaelite said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman wasn't tight enough for me I'm sure we'd find ways if we really wanted to. It ain't hard. I see a lot of concern for the pleasure of sex around here but not much for the joy of sex.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your last sentence there. And I guess my concern is that he would stick around and be getting less than amazing pleasure. Because I want him to be 100% pleased while he's at the same time just as concerned that I am getting 100% pleased and that could wind up causing a downward spiral where we are both just goofballs not letting go of our own insecurities and just having joyful sex!
> 
> I just always read between the lines too much like if he says this does he really mean that. Like my former spouse wanted sex in the other place down there so I thought maybe my normal place wasn't tight enough. But the last guy I asked said it was almost too tight like he couldn't stay hard against my pressure but that almost sounds like bs to me.
> 
> Also...does age have something to do with it? Like...guys in their twenties vs. thirties? Like the ones more in their thirties seem to need more bj action to stay hard. Which is fun and fine with me. But again...I'm like...am I messing up here not keeping them hard with my lady parts and is that why they keep needing the bj? And it's not that they just want the bj. They really get a little soft now and then during sex and need to get re-aroused so to speak. I just feel like I'm doing something wrong.
Click to expand...


They need to quit the pork and jerking off too much. If they would quit things would go to what they should be.


----------



## just got it 55

Divinely Favored said:


> They need to quit the pork and jerking off too much. If they would quit things would go to what they should be.


I'm 60 with type II and now completely devote all (100%) of my sexual energy to my wife

and the fact that I have lost a significant amount of weight has helped as well

So DF I think you are exactly right

55


----------



## just got it 55

TheTruthHurts said:


> @intheory - about men being concerned about what other guys think... That's probably part of it, but mostly it's about being compared unfavorably to a prior lover. Masculinity has a very large competitive component - just look at what guys do with each other to joke around. In business you're naturally always sparring at a minimum (with people you like) and at war with those you want to beat.
> 
> This definitely carries on in the bedroom, particularly since women don't joust the same way. So in a guy's mind he's always thinking - what did you like better or more with me vs. others; what did they know that I don't; etc. Most of us desperately want to please you sexually. Be your best.
> 
> We know women will rarely tell us the truth about this stuff anyway, so "that was nice" could mean "it was nice", "it was ok, but not like the other guy" or "wow, I'm glad he's finely done with THAT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then there's porn which most guys enjoy - the more explicit and messy the better some times - but you've got horse c*cks abusing 80 lb women who act like they've never had it so good. We know it's not right... but where on the continuum of "it's nice" to "oh gawd, f me till I pass out" is reality?
> 
> Obviously not every guy is that insecure, but I wouldn't be surprise if the MAJORITY of guys felt some part of what I expressed above at some point.
> 
> *I'm just lucky I found my bride as a teenager and neither of us had to do the comparison and sexual history thing that most go through*.


Yeah but TTH that's a double edged sword

I too married my HSSH and she has never had another But at times it gets me to thinking Does she ever wonder whats she's missing ?

That just makes me work harder to get the job done.

55


----------



## Ikaika

Elizabeth001 said:


> After the last 10 years with my STBX, I just prefer them stiff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A good man is hard to find but a hard man is a good find. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope Shimmers

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> One of the reasons my wife gives for not doing oral is that I'm too big for her mouth.
> 
> *(and missing an opportunity to be nice, she says - "my mouth is really small"). * :frown2:


Ouch... are you KIDDING me?!? Who would say it that way when obviously the other way is probably not only the truth, but is a much better way to put it? Are you still married to this person?

That reminds me of my high school boyfriend who used to tell me that I was "too tall" (I'm 5'6"; he was the same height). WTF....


----------



## CuddleBug

Ladies don't want to seem shallow, so they say, the size doesn't matter. But off the record, us guys having a bigger member is a bonus and icing on the cake.


It's like asking us guys, do breast sizes matter? Of course we say, no it doesn't matter. But off the record we like the ladies with bigger breasts. Don't want to seem shallow.


----------



## Hope Shimmers

CuddleBug said:


> Ladies don't want to seem shallow, so they say, the size doesn't matter. But off the record, us guys having a bigger member is a bonus and icing on the cake.


Yep



CuddleBug said:


> It's like asking us guys, do breast sizes matter? Of course we say, no it doesn't matter. But off the record we like the ladies with bigger breasts. Don't want to seem shallow.


Nah, I think it's a little different, because many men (IME) don't want women with huge massive breasts that fall victim to gravity.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
Yes, my preference is moderately small breasts. Its not a big deal to me either way, but bigger is definitely not better. Large breasts just look uncomfortable to me for athletic activities.






Hope Shimmers said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I think it's a little different, because many men (IME) don't want women with huge massive breasts that fall victim to gravity.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
Yes its absolutely true. She was not trying to insult me at all, just completely missed the chance for a sort of compliment.




intheory said:


> Maybe her mouth *is* really small; and that's her perspective?? Like, maybe she wasn't trying to insult you at all.


----------



## alexm

TrulyTrudy said:


> It only matters if the woman is all stretched out due to poor muscle tone, *an abundant amount of partners*, or a medical problem. Women's bodies are built to accommodate all sizes.


Worth mentioning that the bolded bit above is pure nonsense - and I don't mean that insultingly to the poster.

It's just one of those sex myths that never seem to die and survive generations upon generations, despite their being no logic whatsoever behind it.

The amount of times a penis (or any object, really) enters a woman's vagina has no effect on how "big" or "loose" her vagina is, or can become. None.

It's all muscle down there, and it's designed, as the poster says, to accommodate most/all sizes, including babies with gigantic football-sized heads.

Even after childbirth, the vagina will often remain the same, in terms of size or "tightness". It can even be tighter afterwards, due to the muscles repairing themselves in a way that creates scar tissue in places that tighten the vaginal walls. It could also damage the muscles enough that yes, it is "looser" after childbirth, as well.

But simply having copious amounts of sex will not make one iota of difference to a woman's vagina, and I honestly wish people would stop perpetuating this myth (especially women...)


----------



## TheTruthHurts

@alexm just don't google this too much or you'll see things you can't unsee









It's amazing the types of fetishes people can have.


----------



## JoeHenderson

Faithful Wife said:


> This is what I was getting at in an earlier post when I said some women's anatomy are better suited for a penis that is shaped this way or that way.
> 
> There is a huge variety of penis shapes, bends, twists, leanings, etc.
> 
> And there is a huge variety of ways a woman's anatomy is shaped internally. Some peen shapes fit some vag shapes really well, some not so well. The cervix is not in the exact same "spot" inside a woman. And the tilt of the vagina's opening is not the same in each woman.
> 
> Here's a mostly SFW article discussing some different shapes and types of peen:
> 
> Penis Shape and Size: The Ultimate Visual Guide to Great Sex | Greatist
> 
> I could not find a similar article about vag's and vaginal openings, but I'll keep hunting...


Cool article. Each of those positions are fun.


----------



## Faithful Wife

TheTruthHurts said:


> @alexm just don't google this too much or you'll see things you can't unsee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing the types of fetishes people can have.


I think what you are talking about here is vag's that really have been stretched out, but this has happened due to them using GIGANTIC dildos. I mean, they make them the size of construction cones and wiffle ball bats...and there are women who stretch and stretch and stretch themselves to be able to take in those ridiculous objects.

Any normal man's penis (or normal sized dildo) will not make this happen, no matter how many times a woman is penetrated by them.

But those ridiculous gigantic objects, those actually do cause micro-tears, over and over, and eventually, they cause lost of elasticity in the tender tissues and muscles a woman has down there. This is something they do repeatedly and regularly and often over an amount of time.

It is kind of like those plugs some people have in their ears. They start out with a normal post of a normal earring. Then they slowly keep changing the post to bigger and bigger ones. It takes a number of years for them to get up to the size of a nickle.

A normal penis (no matter how big) is like a normal earring post, and those ridiculous toys are like those massive ear plugs. No matter how long you wear normal earring posts, the piercing hole will never get bigger. But you *can* cause them to get bigger deliberately with bigger and bigger objects being shoved inside over time.

ETA: Actually, your piercing holes can get a tiny bit bigger over a lifetime, if you constantly wear heavy, dangly earrings. But that's basically the same process as slowly stretching out the hole size to accommodate plugs. Some earrings are VERY heavy. Some older women who have always worn heavy, dangly earrings will have slightly stretched out piercing holes later in life.


----------



## NotEasy

alexm said:


> Worth mentioning that the bolded bit above is pure nonsense - and I don't mean that insultingly to the poster.
> 
> It's just one of those sex myths that never seem to die and survive generations upon generations, despite their being no logic whatsoever behind it.
> 
> The amount of times a penis (or any object, really) enters a woman's vagina has no effect on how "big" or "loose" her vagina is, or can become. None.
> 
> It's all muscle down there, and it's designed, as the poster says, to accommodate most/all sizes, including babies with gigantic football-sized heads.
> 
> Even after childbirth, the vagina will often remain the same, in terms of size or "tightness". It can even be tighter afterwards, due to the muscles repairing themselves in a way that creates scar tissue in places that tighten the vaginal walls. It could also damage the muscles enough that yes, it is "looser" after childbirth, as well.
> 
> But simply having copious amounts of sex will not make one iota of difference to a woman's vagina, and I honestly wish people would stop perpetuating this myth (especially women...)


YES, YES, YES

And the stupid thing with the meme is it is said to be the number of partners, not the number of penetrations. I think it is just an attempt to shame women. Just dumb.


----------



## larry.gray

alexm said:


> Worth mentioning that the bolded bit above is pure nonsense - and I don't mean that insultingly to the poster.
> 
> It's just one of those sex myths that never seem to die and survive generations upon generations, despite their being no logic whatsoever behind it.
> 
> The amount of times a penis (or any object, really) enters a woman's vagina has no effect on how "big" or "loose" her vagina is, or can become. None.
> 
> It's all muscle down there, and it's designed, as the poster says, to accommodate most/all sizes, including babies with gigantic football-sized heads.
> 
> Even after childbirth, the vagina will often remain the same, in terms of size or "tightness". It can even be tighter afterwards, due to the muscles repairing themselves in a way that creates scar tissue in places that tighten the vaginal walls. It could also damage the muscles enough that yes, it is "looser" after childbirth, as well.
> 
> But simply having copious amounts of sex will not make one iota of difference to a woman's vagina, and I honestly wish people would stop perpetuating this myth (especially women...)


I also don't see how many men a woman has been with will matter.

My wife has had more sex than 99% of the women out there, and has only ever been with me.


----------



## Florida_rosbif

My girlfriend says that a small penis won’t affect our relationship. Whether she's right or not, I'd prefer it if she didn't have one at all !


----------



## alexm

NotEasy said:


> I think it is just an attempt to shame women. Just dumb.


I don't know if it's meant to shame women, or if it's a misguided attempt by "men" to try and keep their daughters chaste...

Same difference, I guess.

If you grow up hearing that, I suppose it might make one refrain from being too sexually active (or sexually active at all), for fear of your future husband having physical proof that you had crazy amounts of sex or something.

Like all women have naturally small, tight vaginas... Just like all men have 6" penises. I guess if you have a 5" penis, you must have had a lot of sex? :surprise:


----------



## NotEasy

alexm said:


> I don't know if it's meant to shame women, or if it's a misguided attempt by "men" to try and keep their daughters chaste...
> 
> Same difference, I guess.
> 
> If you grow up hearing that, I suppose it might make one refrain from being too sexually active (or sexually active at all), for fear of your future husband having physical proof that you had crazy amounts of sex or something.
> 
> Like all women have naturally small, tight vaginas... Just like all men have 6" penises. I guess if you have a 5" penis, you must have had a lot of sex? :surprise:


Yes I guess the meme is an attempt to control women's behaviour through shaming. I find it so hard to understand something so dumb. 

Hadn't heard that penis meme. So penises are like pencils, they wear out with use. See thats why I like TAM, I learn so much.:grin2:
And now I wonder why facebook is advertising artists pencil extenders to me.


----------



## alexm

NotEasy said:


> Hadn't heard that penis meme. So penises are like pencils, they wear out with use.


I just made it up in that post  Let's see if it catches on!

There's about as much logic behind that as there is about the vagina one...


----------



## NotEasy

Doh, fooled me, I thought it was a 'genuine' meme, not a made up one. They both make as little sense.

And back to the thread title. If the pencil/penis meme catches on, would women care about size? Given small size would then be a proxy for experience. I suppose this is then be asking "Do women care about a man's experience in the opposite way a man is supposed to want a virgin for a wife?" This is twisting my mind around.


----------



## Blacksmith01

Woodchuck said:


> .On the other hand, if half of it never gets wet....whats the point....


I can tell you from 16yrs of married sex like that. There is no point. You might as well take care of it yourself.


----------



## MAJDEATH

Is there a difference in size preference pre/post pregnancy?


----------



## bigfoot

As men, we are incapable of understanding sex from a woman's perspective. We see a hole and figure if we fill it to stretching and all the way to the "back" that she must really enjoy it. If less is good then more must be great. Wrong.

I have "hit bottom" on a woman and she asked me to stop going so deep. I have had a woman say that I was rubbing her raw and we had to start using lube and she was wet. I've been refused positions that were painful to them. Then I got the bright idea to ask "what do you like"? Crazy thing. Orgasms galore. Eye rolling, do it again.

If you've had an orgasm, did you think, boy, if her vagina was tighter then it would have been so much better. Do women with smaller vaginas just enjoy the ever-loving hell out of sex because they are getting filled to the brim? NO, they don't enjoy it more than average women.

Finger, tongue, knee, vibrator, feather or penis. If you hit the right spots, then congratulations, she is satisfied. If you can get her to shiver, cuss, twitch and fall asleep with a smile, you have done it.

Lastly, I used to mess with a woman who dated a dude with a donkey di(k. Scared the shyt out of her with the size. She was actively seeking out me. I'm no slouch as alluded to above, but if bigger was better, then donkey man would have been her go to choice. Get in a woman's mind and she will give you her body and it will be magical. 

If you are thinking about size while having sex, that means that you are thinking about other men's penises while you are with a woman. I don't think of any one else's junk but my own when I'm getting busy.


----------



## UMP

alexm said:


> Like all women have naturally small, tight vaginas... Just like all men have 6" penises. I guess if you have a 5" penis, you must have had a lot of sex? :surprise:


So, 
Is this your subtle way of inferring that you have a 12" penis??:smile2:


----------



## MichelleR

I think size matters but if you're already married then I assume she's happy with the way things are. Size was important to me so I made sure I married a man who was sexually compatible with me (large but not too big either) and similar sex drives. I also have three kids and things are just as good as ever. Usually I'm a little looser during the first year postpartum but not much, and I eventually go back to almost the way I was before. I don't think my husband is lying when he says it's still just as good for him, and it's still just as good for me.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Ok so of course it matters. It's just that bigger isn't better. Just as long as the size she wants is the size you have.

Women are horrible at gauging size. The current bf is perfect or huge and the guy who dumped her is tiny 

Condom update. I bought magnum hoping they were ok. Sucked. Thick and total marketing ploy. About killed myself getting over the head.

Bought magnum thinner version (insert marketing term for smooth fun sex) hoping a thinner version would stretch more. MUCH better but still way hard to get on.

Finally found magnum xl supposed to be bigger. K got it on... but if I rolled it all the way on it would end up in my shoe! WTF it's very long. Thank g I don't have that much d*ck to carry around and pound my wife's cervix with! I seriously think buying pants would be a problem! But at least the girth is a bit better but still tight.

You'd think I was packing a Coke can but really I thought I was average. I just think in reality there is very little statistical variation in c*ck size, which is why most condoms are all the same. One woman my whole life so neither of us know any different.

W still claiming "no really it's good" if you know what I mean. Quit hoping you have a big enough d*ck. Unless your girl is really HD or a size queen you're good. My W is neither HD nor a size queen.

Btw - don't need condoms probably after this weekend. Only needed then due to a prostrate biopsy. Yeah all guys probably end up with some prostate issues if you live long enough. Surprise! You shoot blood for up to 6 months after biopsy! I don't know how women deal with blood out of their fun parts! It's creepy. I'm lucky - only a few weeks and I should be ok and the blood is now minimal. Biopsy negative for C so that's good too.

K back to the ladies expressing their views because no one really cares about mine..


----------



## Ynot

In regards to the tightness of a woman's vagina, there is also the issue of weight or actually body mass. My experience has been that if a woman is too thin, she also has no padding and will be looser than normal. This is not a comparison between women but of several women in comparison to themselves at various weights. My ex for instance. I felt like I was going to fall out when she lost too much weight (she also didn't like to exercise so she was probably skinny-fat). But when she gained a few pounds (which I liked better anyways) I felt like she fit like a glove.


----------



## OpenWindows

There's a stand up comedian (maybe Jim Jeffries?) who jokes that big women are tighter because of the pressure of all that body mass. There might be a compressing diamonds joke in that act too...

:rofl:


----------



## joannacroc

A rather old article on the topic, with some kind of gross imagery, but some interesting insight into the sensation of tightness or looseness.
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/all-about-sex/201109/the-rare-truth-about-tight-and-loose-women


----------



## MAJDEATH

I've lost 25 pounds since summer, and my wife can't stop touching my midsection. So I would say size definitely matters!


----------



## LosingHim

Short answer, yes.

Long answer, no.

Years and years ago, I slept with a man that had, I swear, a 12 inch penis. Very girthy too. It was the most uncomfortable sex I've ever had in my life. And I was sore for 2-3 days afterwards. I never slept with him again. There's no way I could have. I would've lived in constant fear that continuing sex with him would've left me with the Grand Canyon between my legs. Conversely, I slept with a man that had a penis the size of my pinky. (Not an exaggeration). It was awful. It was like being poked repeatedly "down there" with a pencil. 

My husband has the perfect size. He's not long, but girthy. Not super girthy, but a comfortable girth. The length doesn't beat up my cervix (because that's totally uncomfortable). And the girth doesn't always leave me so sore I can't sit down. (Occasionally it does, because he's marathon man in the bedroom so a half hour of pounding is gonna make you a little sore at times). I don't think I've ever looked at his and thought "oh it's so big!" But knowing how it feels and how he uses it makes it feel big(ger). My H isn't the biggest I've been with and he's certainly not the smallest. He's probably the most average length with slightly above average girth, but he's the only man that's ever hit the "right spots" each time we have sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jorgegene

LosingHim said:


> Short answer, yes.
> 
> Long answer, no.
> 
> Years and years ago, I slept with a man that had, I swear, a 12 inch penis. Very girthy too. It was the most uncomfortable sex I've ever had in my life. And I was sore for 2-3 days afterwards. I never slept with him again. There's no way I could have. I would've lived in constant fear that continuing sex with him would've left me with the Grand Canyon between my legs. Conversely, I slept with a man that had a penis the size of my pinky. (Not an exaggeration). It was awful. It was like being poked repeatedly "down there" with a pencil.
> 
> My husband has the perfect size. He's not long, but girthy. Not super girthy, but a comfortable girth. The length doesn't beat up my cervix (because that's totally uncomfortable). And the girth doesn't always leave me so sore I can't sit down. (Occasionally it does, because he's marathon man in the bedroom so a half hour of pounding is gonna make you a little sore at times). I don't think I've ever looked at his and thought "oh it's so big!" But knowing how it feels and how he uses it makes it feel big(ger). My H isn't the biggest I've been with and he's certainly not the smallest. He's probably the most average length with slightly above average girth, but he's the only man that's ever hit the "right spots" each time we have sex.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i guess that's why 'average' is average for that exact reason.

if it was meant to be bigger to do the task at hand and please a woman then it would be bigger. if it was meant to be smaller, it would have been smaller. isn't to say that some variations please some people more or less.

call it God, or evolution, or whatever you want to, it was designed right. and that's called 'average'.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

MAJDEATH said:


> I've lost 25 pounds since summer, and my wife can't stop touching my midsection. So I would say size definitely matters!


Lol absolutely!


----------



## WandaJ

sure it does! If it's too big, annal is out of question.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

LosingHim said:


> Short answer, yes.
> 
> Long answer, no.
> 
> Years and years ago, I slept with a man that had, I swear, a 12 inch penis. Very girthy too. It was the most uncomfortable sex I've ever had in my life. And I was sore for 2-3 days afterwards. I never slept with him again. There's no way I could have. I would've lived in constant fear that continuing sex with him would've left me with the Grand Canyon between my legs. Conversely, I slept with a man that had a penis the size of my pinky. (Not an exaggeration). It was awful. It was like being poked repeatedly "down there" with a pencil.
> 
> My husband has the perfect size. He's not long, but girthy. Not super girthy, but a comfortable girth. The length doesn't beat up my cervix (because that's totally uncomfortable). And the girth doesn't always leave me so sore I can't sit down. (Occasionally it does, because he's marathon man in the bedroom so a half hour of pounding is gonna make you a little sore at times). I don't think I've ever looked at his and thought "oh it's so big!" But knowing how it feels and how he uses it makes it feel big(ger). My H isn't the biggest I've been with and he's certainly not the smallest. He's probably the most average length with slightly above average girth, but he's the only man that's ever hit the "right spots" each time we have sex.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is a great response.

It's interesting how things can change over time and the impact the changes can have on perceptions of size and comfort during sex.

W and I had moved away from PIV due to discomfort. I allowed it as a good H, and we still had great sex, were busy with work and child rearing, etc.

But as I reached my 50's this became more and more of an issue for me and I strove to conquer it.

Different lubes, dilators (didn't really use - to sterile), flexible dildos (fun), but time and slower speed really helped in the end and she is now more flexible and able to accommodate my girth without any pain at all! And she's enjoying it a lot!

A woman can change and get less lubricated and less flexible causing pain. But keep trying and things can be overcome . Even for a girthy guy like me!


----------



## bandit.45

Doesn't matter how big you are anyway...not when you get old.

Once a dude hits his late forties his c*ck turns into a sea cucumber with no spine... all floppy and unresponsive...all spongy and flaccid...


Flaccid fallus... 

If you have a ten-incher...you just end up with a ten inch sausage casing filled with peanut butter... the humiliation for older guys just never ends.

First limp d!ck, then prostrate trouble, then weak bladder...ughhhhhh. Somebody fvcking shoot me. Just shoot me please...:2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## bandit.45

TheTruthHurts said:


> A woman can change and get less lubricated and less flexible causing pain. But keep trying and things can be overcome . Even for a girthy guy like me!


We'll call you Tuna Can.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

bandit.45 said:


> TheTruthHurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman can change and get less lubricated and less flexible causing pain. But keep trying and things can be overcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even for a girthy guy like me!
> 
> 
> 
> We'll call you Tuna Can.
Click to expand...

TTH-TC. I like it. That's about the size of it. You will notice I never claimed to be any threat to her cervix.

And sadly I did have to google "fun lady parts" to even get that word


----------



## beccamoo123

MAJDEATH said:


> Is it the size if the boat or the motion of the ocean? Does post-pregnancy make a difference in preference? And if your partner has really good "other natural tools", does P size matter as much?


Yes size matters, only if its really small though. The motion of the ocean is what makes it great. My husband who is the best ive ever had, is a little above average size but is freaking crazy good. Granted he is attractive, and has a great body. That's not what makes him great in bed, its his confidence, he knows hes gods gift to women. That's what makes women tell him hes the best they've ever had.


----------



## ConanHub

WandaJ said:


> sure it does! If it's too big, annal is out of question.


Secrets out about you Wanda!

Pervert...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgoretrout

karole said:


> Yes!


 that was a simple, direct and slightly upsetting reply


----------



## Kilgoretrout

SARAHMCD said:


> laroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They never see the vibe. It's just a couple of them who ever even knew I had one. It's like I can only really let go when I'm alone. I have a feeling some dudes go through this with masturbation, as well. Like ones who can only get off in certain positions or with certain grips, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> The key is to be relaxed. Orgasms for women start in the brain. You need to be with a partner with patience. Once you realize he is willing to just go at it (fingers, oral, whatever) forever, you'll be able to relax and let go. Trust and emotional connection can be a big factor.
> I'm with you on the "always thinking" problem. As women, we're trying to put on a show for the guys - moaning more, moving our hips more, just generally planning the play, instead of simply feeling all the pleasurable sensations. Perhaps you need a more dominant lover who will take charge so you don't have to. Pinning you down, etc. It worked for me!!
> I've researched "how to give a woman an orgasm" online (written for men as a how-to) and it gives a list of foreplay action, how to do oral, how to hit her g-spot, and then at the very, very end of each article it states "most women take 15-20 mins to orgasm but be prepared for it to take 60 minutes. Be patient." They should have that as the headline, bolded and underlined, not as a last minute, oh, by the way.
> And, to get back to the subject of the thread, size doesn't matter unless its exceptionally large (painful) or exceptionally small (certain positions just won't work.
Click to expand...

What would be considered "exceptional" in either direction?


----------



## Kilgoretrout

beccamoo123 said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the size if the boat or the motion of the ocean? Does post-pregnancy make a difference in preference? And if your partner has really good "other natural tools", does P size matter as much?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes size matters, only if its really small though. The motion of the ocean is what makes it great. My husband who is the best ive ever had, is a little above average size but is freaking crazy good. Granted he is attractive, and has a great body. That's not what makes him great in bed, its his confidence, he knows hes gods gift to women. That's what makes women tell him hes the best they've ever had.
Click to expand...

Not to harp on this point but a lot of people say it only matters if very small. What is considered very small? Just curious


----------



## larry.gray

WandaJ said:


> sure it does! If it's too big, annal is out of question.


That and sore jaw complaints!


----------



## TaDor

Kilgoretrout said:


> Not to harp on this point but a lot of people say it only matters if very small. What is considered very small? Just curious


A women's pinky finger, is too small.

But V's come in different sizes too. I used to date a woman who was 4'-11" and about 92lbs. My wife is a few inches taller, but is tighter. The 4' 11" woman married a guy with 10" and more girth than mine.

She says, it hurts every time they do it, but she likes it.

Each their own.


----------



## Luvher4life

The short answer: YES, size matters! But, it's in relation to her size, and how you use yours. If size is a problem, there's always "other" ways to please a woman. There's no need for any man to dwell on it, however, because whether you are too big, or too small, or even average, you still have to learn how to use it.


----------



## ym96

I'm my opinion, just to be blunt, if you're three inches but you can rock that mf like a hurricane, like REALLY WORK IT, I don't see a problem.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## TaDor

Some guys wish they had 3 inches...

Glad I don't have such issues. Having a smaller than avg. penis also effects the mental state of the man.
I'm just below 7" and wish I had just a bit more girth.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

TaDor said:


> Some guys wish they had 3 inches...
> 
> Glad I don't have such issues. Having a smaller than avg. penis also effects the mental state of the man.
> I'm just below 7" and wish I had just a bit more girth.


Yeah I see what you mean.


----------



## LosingHim

"most women take 15-20 mins to orgasm but be prepared for it to take 60 minutes. Be patient."

HUH?????????? 60 minutes??? 15-20????? 

Takes me 5 on a BAD day!


----------



## samyeagar

LosingHim said:


> "most women take 15-20 mins to orgasm but be prepared for it to take 60 minutes. Be patient."
> 
> HUH?????????? 60 minutes??? 15-20?????
> 
> *Takes me 5 on a BAD day*!


This is much closer to my experiences.


----------



## LosingHim

samyeagar said:


> This is much closer to my experiences.


If it hasn't happened by 10 minutes in, it just ain't gonna happen! Which rarely happens, but it is fine if it does. No biggie. 

In 15-20 minutes I can have 3 or 4. 

I suppose I'm lucky.


----------



## ConanHub

samyeagar said:


> This is much closer to my experiences.


Mrs. Conan is a bit faster than that statistic as well.

20 minutes and she would be past her third and no damn good to anyone for at least 12 hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

MAJDEATH said:


> Is it the size if the boat or the motion of the ocean? Does post-pregnancy make a difference in preference? And if your partner has really good "other natural tools", does P size matter as much?


If you already answered, I'm sorry but are you asking because one of the men your wife cheated with was large?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim

ConanHub said:


> Mrs. Conan is a bit faster than that statistic as well.
> 
> 20 minutes and she would be past her third and no damn good to anyone for at least 12 hours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm good for 7 or 8 and then I can't move for a while. 

LH = The Energizer Bunny in this area.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

LosingHim said:


> I'm good for 7 or 8 and then I can't move for a while.
> 
> LH = The Energizer Bunny in this area.


Very efficient!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAJDEATH

ConanHub said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the size if the boat or the motion of the ocean? Does post-pregnancy make a difference in preference? And if your partner has really good "other natural tools", does P size matter as much?
> 
> 
> 
> If you already answered, I'm sorry but are you asking because one of the men your wife cheated with was large?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

No, I was just curious if the women of TAM have a preference, or if it matters to them.


----------



## TaDor

TheTruthHurts said:


> Yeah I see what you mean.


LOL!!!

Yeah, but the bumps on that stick are for her pleasure...


----------



## TaDor

MAJDEATH said:


> No, I was just curious if the women of TAM have a preference, or if it matters to them.


All women say the same thing, no matter where they are. (Same for us guys). One person's garbage is another one's treasure.

Some guys like women with large areolas, some prefer tiny (For guys who don't know - its the darker skin that surrounds the actual nipple). Some guys prefer mud-flaps, some prefer shaved, etc, etc. Just as women have their's.

My wife has had bigger, I've had tighter - but we both agree that we like each other's the best.


----------



## MAJDEATH

ConanHub said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the size if the boat or the motion of the ocean? Does post-pregnancy make a difference in preference? And if your partner has really good "other natural tools", does P size matter as much?
> 
> 
> 
> If you already answered, I'm sorry but are you asking because one of the men your wife cheated with was large?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

All were large except one, but they didn't last long


----------



## beatricecat

My husband doesn't have a huge penis in length or girth, it's pretty average, but he's the best partner I've ever been with.

I'm sure emotional connection has something to do with it too, but he's the first guy to ever actually give me an orgasm. I think more than anything it's just the position, because there are some that make sex feel amazing, and others where I feel nothing at all.


----------

